# 03/25 Raw Discussion Thread: Will Reigns accept McIntyre's challenge?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*TD Garden, Boston, MA*​


> Drew McIntyre leveled a WrestleMania challenge at Roman Reigns and then left Seth Rollins in a heap. Will The Scottish Psychopath get the fight he desires? Also, Kurt Angle’s farewell tour rolls on and time runs out on Braun Strowman’s ultimatum to Alexa Bliss live on Raw, airing Monday at 8/7 C on USA.











*Fight or flight*​


> It seemed for a while like Drew McIntyre’s claim to have singlehandedly broken The Shield was just posturing, but The Scottish Psychopath has now beaten two of the three Hounds of Justice and left the third, Roman Reigns, in such a heap he couldn’t make last week’s show. McIntyre leveled an official WrestleMania challenge at The Big Dog in the hopes of completing the trifecta, and while Reigns has yet to address the challenge, the clock is ticking. Now the former Universal Champion, who only just returned to the ring after his battle with leukemia, finds himself with a poignant decision: Accept the challenge and defend his brothers’ legacy, or decline and all but concede that someone else runs his yard.











*The Phoenix Saga*​


> Beth Phoenix offered to end her retirement and challenge The Boss ‘N’ Hug Connection for the WWE Women’s Tag Team Championships at WrestleMania, but the title picture isn’t quite that cut-and-dry. Nia Jax & Tamina are still lurking around the edges and The IIconics pinned the champs on SmackDown LIVE, not to mention the match isn’t even official yet. The Glamazon’s obviously been putting in the work and her big gambit might yet pay off, but with a long hiatus behind her and a crowded field in front of her, the WWE Hall of Famer’s return could just as easily flame out before it starts.











*The farewell tour continues*​


> Like the headline says, Raw will play host to the next stop of Kurt Angle’s last ride through the WWE Universe before he faces Baron Corbin at WrestleMania and hangs up his gold medals for good. The Olympic Hero has not been shy about testing himself on the way out, tussling with uber-talented rising stars like Apollo Crews and Chad Gable, who took Angle to the limit on last week’s show. Who will he select for his final foe in Boston?











*Family affair*​


> When Ronda Rousey said she was going to throw out the rulebook in the final push to WrestleMania, she really meant it: One week after slugging an official, The Baddest Woman on the Planet brought her husband, Travis Browne, to ringside and he didn’t hesitate to get involved in another scrum following Rousey’s evisceration of Dana Brooke. In fact, both Rousey and Browne laid out a member of the security squad hired to prevent further incidents. Rousey’s last infraction resulted in an undisclosed fine. Now that she’s bringing civilians into the fray, there’s no telling what repercussions await … if any.











*One “Giant” leap*​


> Braun Strowman officially became the first entrant into the sixth Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal this past Monday, citing a general desire to beat up everyone he lays his eyes on thanks to the foul mood brought on by his interactions with “Saturday Night Live’s” Colin Jost and Michael Che. The Andre is, of course, open to any who are interested in participating, so it’s possible that a few more Superstars throw their hats into the ring this Monday. Then again, the idea of tussling with an angry Strowman might seem a little too risky for even the boldest of the Team Red talents. Speaking of Strowman …











*It’s been one week*​


> Hoping to prevent a scene at The Show of Shows, WrestleMania host Alexa Bliss boldly inserted herself into the drama between Strowman, Jost and Che. Cashing in on her Team Little Big goodwill, The Goddess secured a one-week armistice between The Monster Among Men and the “Weekend Update” anchors, who will also be serving as WrestleMania’s Special Guest Correspondents. Strowman agreed to give Alexa the time to broker peace, but the clock strikes midnight on Monday, and Bliss will be hard-pressed to secure the desired results, or simply hope for the best come April 7.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> former Universal Champion


The only utterance of it in the preview :brock4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Not a single shot of Rollins or Lesnar in that preview.
- Not a single mention of Charlotte and Becky who are INVOLVED in the potential Wrestlemania main event.
- A mans career will be ending at Wrestlemania, yet not a single mention of HHH or Batista

There are only 4 matches booked on the Raw side at Wrestlemania and only ONE of them is mentioned in this preview and that's the one match nobody truly gives a shit about (Angle vs. Corbin). 

Never change WWE. Never change.

Just 2 weeks away from Mania and all that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not much going on with that kind of preview I hope Raw produces something better than all of that.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

No Becky, no Charlotte, no Lesnar, no Rollins, no Triple H, no Batista.

2 weeks before WrestleMania, lets focus on Reigns vs. McIntyre, Angle vs. Corbin, the women's tag match & the Geek Battle Royal, because those are the money matches.

This company fpalm


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn, Raw has been so bad lately and the direction they have taken with nearly every feud for Mania is mind blowing.

Throwing logic aside, can Bryan show up on Raw to wrestle Angle just for the hell of it?? I have wanted that match for so long.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine a wrestling show being so bad that Drew crickets Mcintyre is the centerpiece for an episode 2 weeks before the biggest PPV of the year. That's Raw in 2019.

How this company has any defenders left is beyond me.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks awful.
:lmao at the people who want LONGER between PPVs. WWE can't do it anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This whole thing with Ronda it is like they are running a completely different program with her now and that she is not involved in a triple threat match for the title at Mania.

Getting her husband involved, getting finned, beating up security/officials, beating up Dana Brooke...so much unrelated stuff that is not contributing to the actual program she is in.

What are they even doing at this point?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> This whole thing with Ronda it is like they are running a completely different program with her now and that she is not involved in a triple threat match for the title at Mania.
> 
> Getting her husband involved, getting finned, beating up security/officials, beating up Dana Brooke...so much unrelated stuff that is not contributing to the actual program she is in.
> 
> What are they even doing at this point?


Becky and Charlotte are advertised for the SD house show again on Monday. They aren't even trying to build interest in this "historic" match :lol

So we get yet ANOTHER Becky/Charlotte segment on SmackDown :lol

The chances of that match being the main event are shrinking by the week. They are making zero effort with it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The chances of that match being the main event are shrinking by the week. They are making zero effort with it.


Yeah, at this rate I don't see it main eventing. It will be Rollins/Lesnar most likely.


----------



## Whatplanet (Feb 5, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > The chances of that match being the main event are shrinking by the week. They are making zero effort with it.
> ...


But they have even less interaction than the 3 of them... 

I wish Ronda would show up on Smackdown for a change. At least it'd be different.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, if they were trying to get me to not watch..


That did the trick..


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> - Not a single shot of Rollins or Lesnar in that preview.
> - Not a single mention of Charlotte and Becky who are INVOLVED in the potential Wrestlemania main event.
> - A mans career will be ending at Wrestlemania, yet not a single mention of HHH or Batista
> 
> ...


no becky no seth no batista no triple h 
i am skipping the fuck out of this show! they trying to build it on roman reigns and drew's thing alone lol 
jesus!



Dolorian said:


> Yeah, at this rate I don't see it main eventing. It will be Rollins/Lesnar most likely.


what? rollins vs lesnar? but they are getting the SAME! treatment. they aren't on the card either :lol
drew vs roman for the main event please! them trying to building a road to Wrestlemania raw on that shitis mind-blowing hahahaha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whatplanet said:


> But they have even less interaction than the 3 of them...





patpat said:


> what? rollins vs lesnar? but they are getting the SAME! treatment. they aren't on the card either :lol


They have picked up with Rollins/Lesnar in the show over the last couple of weeks. And you also have to consider that it is Lesnar and they are setting up Rollins to be the top guy on RAW with Reigns likely moving to SD.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> They have picked up with Rollins/Lesnar in the show over the last couple of weeks. And you also have to consider that it is Lesnar and they are setting up Rollins to be the top guy on RAW with Reigns likely moving to SD.


i will believe it when I see them actually make me feel like rollins is the big deal. people mislead the crowd making someone a big deal with wwe doing it. the reason why rollins seems like the tp guy is because 1) he gets top guy reactions and 2) he is a monster in the ring. as for wwe? they are still doing 50/50 booking. 
why can NJPW make jay white a fucking big deal in not even one year but wwe has been going at this crap for 4 years pushing the same damn guy refusing to change plans despite it being a miserable failure?...


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky and Charlotte are advertised for the SD house show again on Monday. They aren't even trying to build interest in this "historic" match :lol
> 
> So we get yet ANOTHER Becky/Charlotte segment on SmackDown :lol
> 
> The chances of that match being the main event are shrinking by the week. They are making zero effort with it.



You know what is even harder than gaining momentum? Gaining momentum after you completely lost it. They had it all in front of them the night after the Rumble, but they couldn't have cooled off this whole storyline more if the wanted to. They backed themselves into a corner and won't get out of it, pure desperation during the last weeks.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds like an unbelievable boring episode of RAW. That dorky McIntyre and charisma vacuum Naty getting mentioned says it all. And ugh, Beth and Angle. What a great ''new'' generation we live in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's in Boston Sunday for a signing and Raw's in Boston Monday. So he's already there. I'll be surprised if he's not on the show. And also mainly cos you can't trust what the preview says - they always mention things that don't end up happening and don't mention things that do end up happening :lol

Looking forward to seeing Roman though, missed him last week.

Not expecting to see Dean at all, cos I think he might be done on TV.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No Riott Squad for the past few weeks, part of me hopes they don't show up again because when they do you just know they're getting fed to Beth and What's-her-face? and I'd like to delay that as long as possible. 

The most consistent Women's team of last year finally have titles to compete for and get instantly shafted. :no:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> This whole thing with Ronda it is like they are running a completely different program with her now and that she is not involved in a triple threat match for the title at Mania.
> 
> Getting her husband involved, getting finned, beating up security/officials, beating up Dana Brooke...so much unrelated stuff that is not contributing to the actual program she is in.
> 
> *What are they even doing at this point?*


The following is an dramatization of WWE's "Creative" writers, room with Danny Devote playing the role of Vince McMahon.........


#WWELogic


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh my God, these Leanna Decker gifs:banderas


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Beth Phoenix and Natalia are wider than the remembered Ram Man...


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like an easy pass for me.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dmight said:


> Oh my God, these Leanna Decker gifs:banderas


they are far more interesting than what is happening on this weeks RAW


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Very unfortunate that RAW doesn't look like it would be worth watching with WrestleMania being less than 2 weeks away. Thats your preview of what they think you should spend 3 hours of your Monday night watching, folks.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd wager Balor will be Kurt's opponent this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well it is official


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110184715582169089


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The ladies will definitely be on RAW tonight. They should have an in ring segment with all three — moderated by no one! Fuck off Steph.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Now of course, it would the balance off the face heel roles, and it would completely undermine this whole women main eventing Mania

although why not start a feud between Liv and Alexa 

2 hot blondes going at and then culminating in a match, you can't tell me people wouldn't watch that or enjoy that I know I would 


and why not just have a TLC match for the IC tonight, how much more progression does this Balor and Lashley feud need? People like TLC matches why not have one tonight ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

johnbadger said:


> Now of course, it would the balance off the face heel roles, and it would completely undermine this whole women main eventing Mania
> 
> although why not start a feud between Liv and Alexa
> 
> ...


No one would give a fuck about Alexa and Liv


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> No one would give a fuck about Alexa and Liv



Your obsession and overall worship of Peyton Royce is weird , how do you feel she would feel about it?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

johnbadger said:


> Your obsession and overall worship of Peyton Royce is weird , how do you feel she would feel about it?




Not trying to stick up for nobody, but seriously nobody would give a fuck about a Liv Morgan feud. Iconics, while shit as well, at least are being built to have some character. Liz is a small blonde with a blue tongue. That’s as far as her character development on the main roster has gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Not trying to stick up for nobody, but seriously nobody would give a fuck about a Liv Morgan feud. Iconics, while shit as well, at least are being built to have some character. Liz is a small blonde with a blue tongue. That’s as far as her character development on the main roster has gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's Liv Morgan and Alexa Bliss grabbing each other, what straight male wouldn't want to watch that ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

johnbadger said:


> It's Liv Morgan and Alexa Bliss grabbing each other, what straight male wouldn't want to watch that ?


Apparently I am not the only one who is weird :lol


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently I am not the only one who is weird :lol




You can't tell me that Liv and Alexa having a feud wouldn't be a hit and I believe most male viewers find them both sexually appealing 

I think its a great idea


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the worst build to any PPV ever, not just Wrestlemania. Capitol Punishment had a better build than this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Two raws left until...

Wait what is the pay per view WWE runs in april? I forget since there's been basically zero build for it. Usually WWE calls the period of time in between the rumble and this mystery april PPV the road to whatever this mystery PPV is called doesn't it? The road to something or other, on the WWE network for only 9.99!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully after the recent announcement Charlotte and Becky both show up on RAW for a segment with Ronda.

We need more interaction between all three in the couple of shows left before the match.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd like to see the IIconics win the Women's Tag Titles at Wrestlemania with the long awaits Sasha Bayley split starting there leading to a match between them at Summerslam and then reinsert them into the Singles picture beyond that feud by say Survivor Series.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully after the recent announcement Charlotte and Becky both show up on RAW for a segment with Ronda.
> 
> We need more interaction between all three in the couple of shows left before the match.


They need to take them off house shows. Unnecessary risk of injury. They should be on Raw doing segments with Ronda. Zero sense them being on house shows on Monday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

johnbadger said:


> You can't tell me that Liv and Alexa having a feud wouldn't be a hit and I believe most male viewers find them both sexually appealing
> 
> I think its a great idea


They have attractive women feuding all the time, no one gives a fuck. Unless they have them do bra and panties matches or something sexually explicit no one will care, women need more than being hot to get over these days, you need a good character or being a good wrestler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They need to take them off house shows. Unnecessary risk of injury. They should be on Raw doing segments with Ronda. Zero sense them being on house shows on Monday.


I agre but WWE and making sense don’t go well together


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I agre but WWE and making sense don’t go well together


If they _have_ to do house shows, they should just do a promo skit & have Becky put her in the disarmer or something to pop the crowd. Doing full matches is really stupid this close to Mania. Brock, HHH, Batista, Ronda, Seth & Bryan aren't doing house shows, these two shouldn't either.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they should be ashamed to give us such a road to Wrestlemania , the people running this company don't give a fuck anymore. they are too rich to care


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fully expect Stephanie to open the show tonight to tell us about the Mania main event and the whole "women's revolution".


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They have attractive women feuding all the time, no one gives a fuck. Unless they have them do bra and panties matches or something sexually explicit no one will care, women need more than being hot to get over these days, you need a good character or being a good wrestler


Alexa vs. Peyton would be pretty spectacular though...

:book


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

When do they do the in ring contract signing? Tonight? Or next week? Surely Charlotte and Becky are both on raw tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Fully expect Stephanie to open the show tonight to tell us about the Mania main event and the whole "women's revolution".


Something like: "Women are making Herstory, with the first Marvel movie lead by a woman out in theaters and being the highest grossing movie this year and now our own female superheroes are main eventing Mania for the first time..." or some cheesy shit like that


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Something like: "Women are making Herstory, with the first Marvel movie lead by a woman out in theaters and being the highest grossing movie this year and now our own female superheroes are main eventing Mania for the first time..." or some cheesy shit like that




Jesus Christ you nailed it spot on. Mini ad to Captain Marvel to follow. Woof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Shaun_27 said:


> Looks awful.
> :lmao at the people who want LONGER between PPVs. WWE can't do it anymore.


its quite impossible considering how many hours of tv they have to fill.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

arch.unleash said:


> This is the worst build to any PPV ever, not just Wrestlemania. Capitol Punishment had a better build than this.


Capitol Punishment.. :lol That's the same PPV where R-truth challenged Cena for the title? 

Now that I recall it, I agree. R-truth with his "Lil jimmy" promos seems like a far more engaging, thrilling prospect than whatever the WWE has been doing for months now, including this Raw preview :lol.

Fuck the women's revolution garbage, Fuck the boring bland male wrestlers they have on Raw(Rollins, Drew), Fuck Kofi, Fuck this Wrestlemania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*You folks are way too angry about a wrestling show. :bryanlol*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes. 

Last week's episode with the focus on Seth/Brock looks better than whatever this is supposed to be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

we are like 2 or so weeks out from Wrestle Mania and this preview is absolute shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110272294650167296


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110272294650167296




Ok down for this. Maybe Cena saves Angle from a post match beat down to set up a future Cena Joe program after Cena retires Kurt? I just have a feeling Joe is going to be a strong champion for a while and likely destroy Rey at Mania.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Angle vs Joe sounds good. The rest of the show will be a disaster. Looks like no Brock or Batista tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Gronk is 100% having a segment with Mojo tonight. It being in Boston solidifies that for me. Will be funny if they bury The Revival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

bradatar said:


> So Gronk is 100% having a segment with Mojo tonight. It being in Boston solidifies that for me. Will be funny if they bury The Revival.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Local news stations have been filing reports outside the Garden today and sports radio has been all over it. I've heard several people having conversations about wrestling today which never happens. Whether it happens or not WWE is getting a ton of free press for tonight's show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Becky? No Batista? No Lesnar? Go fuck yourself Vince.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Sasha has posted she has got some really exciting news backstage and she is jumping up and down, wonder what it is? Hopefully something more interesting than 4 way between hug n boss, nia tamina, Beth nattie and iiconics.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No Becky? No Batista? No Lesnar? Go fuck yourself Vince.


For real, filling time with useless shit instead. Great RTWM. >:I


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

They have announced a womans beat the clock challenge will kick off show tonight, picture has Ronda, Becky, Charlotte and riott squad but no other details, I presume each main eventer will take on one member of riott squad but not sure what woman with winning time gets,


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No Becky? No Batista? No Lesnar? Go fuck yourself Vince.


Ronda, Becky and Charlotte will be on ESPN tomorrow morning. 

Edit.

All three are on live tonight for a beat the clock challenge.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Why would you have beat the clock challenge with no prize or reward?,


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Ronda, Becky and Charlotte will be on ESPN tomorrow morning.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> All three are on live tonight for a beat the clock challenge.





cainkopeland said:


> Becky and Charlotte both on raw tonight, see above post


Nice, at least I get one of the three I want to see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Riotts getting the IIconics treatment these last couple of months


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What does the winner of the Beat the Clock Challenge get? Bragging rights? :bosque


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Beat the clock challenge, what the fuck does the winner get in a triple threat?

Ronda will win anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, Ronda already has squashed all 3 Riotts on her own


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe...

Winner gets to pick the stipulation of the main event at WM. Ronda wins and picks a submission match. That will peak the interest of MMA fans. Or she picks an Elimination match -- bragging that she will eliminate both Becky and Charlotte. This way Becky can get her one on one win over Ronda.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Maybe...
> 
> *Winner gets to pick the stipulation of the main event at WM*. Ronda wins and picks a submission match. That will peak the interest of MMA fans. Or she picks an Elimination match -- bragging that she will eliminate both Becky and Charlotte. This way Becky can get her one on one win over Ronda.


Didn't think of that. That's probably it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Charlotte is going to win her first match on TV since November!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

BIG MATCH JOHN has been spotted in Boston baby

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully the beat the clock thing ends up in a massive brawl between all three.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God there will "A Moment of Bliss segment" with Braun and the 2 SNL geeks :fuck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No Brock = no buys.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> No Brock = no buys.


Brock is a genius. His deal is the best there is. I don't fault him for how WWE uses him. That's on Vince. 


I want to see a Drew/Roman brawl. Beyond that, I'm not sure I'll watch the full three hours.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110272294650167296


the brand split 
the brand split 
THE FUCKING BRANDI SPLITUUU wwe goddamnit! monkeys got to be writing this, how can't they even keep consistency with the very basic structure of their show? :hmmm
and do they intend to make Joe lose against Kurt Angle? the smackdown United States champion losing against a dude doing a retirement tour.....? win and loses matters wwe! no matter what they think a united champion losing all the time will look like shit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

patpat said:


> the brand split
> the brand split
> THE FUCKING BRANDI SPLITUUU wwe goddamnit! monkeys got to be writing this, how can't they even keep consistency with the very basic structure of their show? :hmmm
> and do they intend to make Joe lose against Kurt Angle? the smackdown United States champion losing against a dude doing a retirement tour.....? win and loses matters wwe! no matter what they think a united champion losing all the time will look like shit


*Angle wins via roll-up. Joe's eyes bulge out from his head. It's true! It's true!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

patpat said:


> monkeys got to be writing this


Well, that's common knowledge...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Winner gets to pick the stipulation of the main event at WM. Ronda wins and picks a submission match. That will peak the interest of MMA fans. Or she picks an Elimination match -- bragging that she will eliminate both Becky and Charlotte. This way Becky can get her one on one win over Ronda.


_*Guessing this is Riott Squad's karma for all of the people they have jumped since getting called up to the main roster. I am happy about this since it is a win for Charlotte and Becky. This also advances the storyline between the three. *_


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just open the show with Becky & Rousey so I can tune it after the first hour please. I like the idea of the winner of the beat the clock challenge picking the stip. An elimination match can salvage my saltiness about all of this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well let's see how long it takes to bore me tonight


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This shit is already corny lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I've never seen a company that pats themselves on the back as corny as WWE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

10 seconds in and I'm already cringing.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

When they say main event, do they mean ONE of the final matches, or THE final match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I've never seen a company that pats themselves on the back as corny as WWE.


Thank you


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Big Dave on tonight? I need to see a wrestler on the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It went from a pop to boos, instantly :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice, Charlotte gets the best opponent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh god she has a mic in her hands


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine going on last on a 7-8 hour show? Good luck with that.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why Rhonda always looks like she's about to cry


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's going to be funny when Ronda wins in like 47 seconds and the other two matches are comically short.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*"We Want Becky" Chants already starting. :banderas*_


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, Ronda with a mic, DANGER!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronda is the reason they are the main event. Don't even deny it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"We Want Becky!" Music to my ears.

Ronda Rousey: "You're Welcome."

Should have just stopped there. Easily the best and most truthful promo she's ever cut.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda continues to whine about the fans being so mean to her.

Poor Wonda


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m loving Ronda as a heel. She is so unlikeable and cunty


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least she was having fun being a heel you can tell lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

We went from Austin vs Rock to this. Thanks smarks.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Renee: "more?!"

ffs...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does Ronda STILL talk so damn fast?

Why do we have a beat the clock challenge tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Ronda's botches are great.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda is pretty funny tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> "We Want Becky!" Music to my ears.
> 
> Ronda Rousey: "You're Welcome."
> 
> Should have just stopped there. Easily the best and most truthful promo she's ever cut.


True


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Imagine going on last on a 7-8 hour show? Good luck wit that.


imagine either Orton/aj or rollins/brock putting a classic beforehand and them coming after 6 hours. but knowing Charlotte and becky are in , it will deliver


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cringe Lynch


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol Ronda's botches are great.




Don’t think it was a botch. I think it was intentional


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We went from Austin vs Rock to this. Thanks smarks.


"But Becky is Man now. I cuck!" - WWE universe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen in White :banderas


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope we get a good show tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Charlotte is so forced into this feud it's embarrassing. 

Completely killed the feud for me.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

why is becky talking this way tho? usually she is slower


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Original pun-loving wacky goofy Becky seems to be sleeping out into her new character, I don’t like it. I prefer her a badass bitch, no more jokes Bex!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crowd 100% back behind Becky

no sign of injury and letting her talk, what a shocker.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I still think Charlotte can't act my unpopular opinion, she always sound she's trying remember the script off the top of her head


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually forgot the Riott Squad was out there waiting the entire time lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or technically isn't this match more like having Rhonda be the face


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte actually looking not like a hooker.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I still don't understand why Flair was added to this match at Mania she adds nothing to the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope they go with the finish Big daddy Dave Meltzer said they originally intended for WM, with Becky winning then Steph and all the women come out to celebrate with Ronda, Charlotte and Becky all hugging it out.

Would be hilarious to end this shit with icing on the top.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We went from Austin vs Rock to this. Thanks smarks.


WWE is in its last dayz


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell did I just watch


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ok forget what I said, I take 1000000% not full power becky's promo over Charlotte, Jesus , is she a robot? :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah can't say losing constant ppv's since last summer is hardly a reason to main event wrestlemania but whatever Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Riotts about to get squashed


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rene with the "WOAH!" commentary lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Burial of the Riot squad :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Poor Liv


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte is so fuckin out of place


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charlotte's titties lookin ripe tonight :book


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope they go with the finish Big daddy Dave Meltzer said they originally intended for WM, with Becky winning then Steph and all the women come out to celebrate with Ronda, Charlotte and Becky all hugging it out.
> 
> Would be hilarious to end this shit with icing on the top.


Anyone with a set of balls left should request their release and head to AEW after it happens.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I still don't understand why Flair was added to this match at Mania she adds nothing to the match


maybe because it was always charlotte vs rousey, becky only got added because of her getting her face caved in by nia


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Burial of the Riot squad <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


That burial is right :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's kinda funny that Ronda didn't know what a Beat The Clock challenge is. It's not like it was that hard to understand :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So the Riot Squad is going to job to all three of them? :beckylol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Jesus the riott squad being squashed in the opening of raw? and they are surprised the ratings go lower.? make a badass contract signing, wtf is this?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte tits though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte's in this match and she's been booked like ass.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a fan of The Riott Squad. This sucks. Why couldn't they get some local talent to do these jobs?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"The Riot Squad could damage the psyche of all 3 women in the main event." 

Dude Ronda just won in under 90 seconds what are you talking about?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ruby Riott survived the BTC challenge :woo :woo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why doesn't Ronda just go down there and cost Charlotte the match? :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Becky Lynch would be so much better if she didn’t talk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shame cuz Ruby is pretty good. Riot Squad jobbing today


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Um.............what is this challenge for?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ronda is so much better than those 2 overrated bitches it's ridiculous. Charlotte is here with her irritating breasts. Literally nobody on earth wants her in the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Charlotte STILL hasn't won a match since November :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Liv's shoulders didn't look down.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

hahaha so the match doesn't even finish if she can't beat the clock, that was fun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky won.. God, I'm so surprised.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They're gonna Charlotte win at Wrestlemania


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What was the point of this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What was the point of that anyway, don't Beat The Clock challenges usually have a reward? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Charlotte STILL hasn't won a match since November :lmao


Is that true?!

And people talk about the other feuds.

:trips8


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Ronda is so much better than those 2 overrated bitches it's ridiculous. Charlotte is here with her irritating breasts. Literally nobody on earth wants her in the match.


Oh yeah, she's quite the technician in the ring..

Are you high?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Becky Lynch would be so much better if she didn’t talk


And was in bra and panties matches. :vince$


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Becky Lynch would be so much better if she didn’t talk


Yeah shes hot but her voice is meh.
This mania main event isnt as exciting anymore like it was


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh chile if Ronda retains...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

alright...cool...Becky won...now what? :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

What a way to open RAW (2 weeks before WM). Yikes.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't like that Becky is basically a goof ball again. That promo was horrible. Ah well, I'm stopping watching after Mania so who really cares. As long as she wins I'm happy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. That Beat the Clock match was so pointless


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Is that true?!
> 
> And people talk about the other feuds.
> 
> :trips8


She's on a 44 match losing streak if you were to include dark matches and house shows.

And she's won just 1 match on PPV since she beat Asuka at Mania last year.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Becky wins even after being attacked by Charlotte before the match.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Why didn't they split the three matches rather than make it the entire first 20 minutes. 

Also Liv's shoulders looked up then too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As soon nas I saw Becky got Liv I knew she was going to win, Liv is the pinfall girl of the Squad

Charlotte is still winless this year :lmao


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Further confirmation this feud NEVER needed Charlotte in the mix.

She should have been utilized to elevate the Smackdown women's title match-up at WM


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That's your best effort for your fucking mainevent? fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wait, so that was all for NOTHING besides just getting all 3 of them on TV?

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> She's on a 44 match losing streak if you were to include dark matches and house shows.
> 
> And she's won just 1 match on PPV since she beat Asuka at Mania last year.
> 
> :lol


WHAT?!

HOLY FUCK.

:trips8


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That should've been called the waste the clock challenge. Beyond pointless.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yawn. WWE does a Beat the Clock challenge every Monday when those dumbasses can't keep their 3 hour show from going over.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Charlotte STILL hasn't won a match since November :lmao


 I just love you for reminding me this! ahahah do you realize they probably forgot about it tho?


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that Rousey's 1st "defeat"


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

CM Punk was right though, the match that goes on last is the main event...just like he said all along. 

Still the best match at mania wasn't the main event being HBK v Taker at WM25.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Take a shot everytime WWE plugs/pats themselves on the back for WOMEN MAIN EVENING WM FOR THE FIRST TIME!

We're all gonna be bombed by 9 pm.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So are they going to do anything with Brock-Seth this week or is there only Angle-Joe which is worth watching....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHA nice fuck you Charlotte! :flair

Weird they just rushed through the match though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Ronda is so much better than those 2 overrated bitches it's ridiculous. Charlotte is here with her irritating breasts. Literally nobody on earth wants her in the match.











yup irritating breasts


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hopefully Ronda gets Live so Sarah/Ruby can carry the other two to a watchable match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> She's on a 44 match losing streak if you were to include dark matches and house shows.
> 
> And she's won just 1 match on PPV since she beat Asuka at Mania last year.
> 
> :lol


All Punk had to do was lose every match to main event WM..........oh and get boob implants.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Take a shot everytime WWE plugs/pats themselves on the back for WOMEN MAIN EVENING WM FOR THE FIRST TIME!
> 
> We're all gonna be bombed by 9 pm.



Are you trying to kill off all the active members of this forum?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trish, Lita and Mickie are all better mic workers and ring performers than Ronda, Becky and Charlotte. But this is the womens revolution? What a joke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here....

what i miss?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> She's on a 44 match losing streak if you were to include dark matches and house shows.
> 
> And she's won just 1 match on PPV since she beat Asuka at Mania last year.
> 
> :lol


she is the UNDERTAKER! it's her streak :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Does this mean Charlotte is winning at Mania, I mean like Becky wins a lot, Rousey is undefeated in singles. 

Charlotte has won one match in a year and she's Vinny Mac's chosen one. 

For the love of Mankind!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> We're here....
> 
> what i miss?



A random as fuck beat the clock challenge where the riot squad got jobbed out to Ronda, Charlotte, and Becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Is that true?!
> 
> And people talk about the other feuds.
> 
> :trips8


Let's see, her last actual win was in December 9th in a house show against Asuka

Her last tv win was in Tribute to the Troops also in December teaming with Becky against Mandy and Sonya

Her last singles tv win was in November in the post Survivor Series edition of SD, when she pinned Billie Kay and got a DQ win against Peyton Royce


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finn, please stop sticking your crotch in my face during your entrance :lol I love you, but not that much lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Have they advertised anything for Batista-HHH or Brock-Seth?....


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Man I miss Lashley's old theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> Does this mean Charlotte is winning at Mania


Hopefully.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Balor/Lashley segments on RAW have turned into Ground Hog Day


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

More proof we don’t need Charlotte in the WM main event. She was a spare part in the beat the clock challenge.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux vs Disco Inferno is this Friday right? :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Forgot this started early
Did they do the beat the clock match already? As in all 3 of them?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

SixxOneNine said:


> More proof we don’t need Charlotte in the WM main event. She was a spare part in the beat the clock challenge.


She was never needed in the match.

The only saving grace is if she's losing at Mania too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat shot at Gronk :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, so Balor has to win a handicap match against Lashely and Rush n order to qualify for a singles matches for the IC title against Lashely?

What?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Let's see, her last actual win was in December 9th in a house show against Asuka
> 
> Her last tv win was in Tribute to the Troops also in December teaming with Becky against Mandy and Sonya
> 
> Her last singles tv win was in November in the post Survivor Series edition of SD, when she pinned Billie Kay and got a DQ win against Peyton Royce


Thanks. That's incredible. Holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how many matches between these two are we gonna get? i fee like we've seen this match for the last 5 or 6 Raw's in a row.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux vs Disco Inferno is this Friday right? :mark:


I'm actually looking forward to that. Disco's promo on her had me in tears.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Does this mean Charlotte is winning at Mania, I mean like Becky wins a lot, Rousey is undefeated in singles.
> 
> Charlotte has won one match in a year and she's Vinny Mac's chosen one.
> 
> For the love of Mankind!



Any outcome besides Becky pinning Ronda and the fans will shit all over it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So we're getting Balor vs Lashley at Mania? Really?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Most Confused Man on Earth!!!


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

How did balor not laugh out loud when Jinder came out?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley is so shiny...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a nightmare that I went to Wrestlemania last week. Not a dream, a nightmare. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Jinder Mahal getting TV time this close to Mania?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could see Balor and Lashley being on the pre-show... That's how the IC title feels right now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

lol this is easy work for Balor


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh no. Jinder Mahal. Finn is doomed now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> A random as fuck beat the clock challenge where the riot squad got jobbed out to Ronda, Charlotte, and Becky


I thought this challenge was going somewhere.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So we're gonna get a match we've seen on Raw like 3 times now at WM?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

WWE pushing for Gronk v Jinder at WM-- TWICE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Forgot this started early
> Did they do the beat the clock match already? As in all 3 of them?



Yes, already over. Becky won it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Wait, so that was all for NOTHING besides just getting all 3 of them on TV?
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


Yes this is the hype for the main event of the biggest pay-per-view of them all WrestleMania LOL :russo


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Lashley and Jinder is a team that I can only form in my worst worst nightmare.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Freaking Jinder Mahal ....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The SuperCena era was better than this shit.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Matches like these remind me that talking about WWE online is infinitely more enjoyable than actually watching it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean is like I'm glad I'm not part of this shit :ambrose


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Matches like these remind me that talking about WWE online is infinitely more enjoyable than actually watching it.


This forum is part of the reason I still watch the weekly product. Most of the time I have more fun talking on here in the thread then I do watching the actual show lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The SuperCena era was better than this shit.


 They had Orton, Batista, HHH, Punk and HBK around then i.e. actual stars.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Usa, no one wants to watch Herpes Island.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So they gave away the biggest selling point for WM, Ronda in the first 20 minutes
Does this company intend to have WM fail?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The SuperCena era was better than this shit.


WWE stays on a decline. Ever since that 'Who ran Austin over' storyline, WWE has been on a big decline, every year worse than the last.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

See this makes me angry. Can anyone do the math...how many consecutive weeks has some form of Balor-Lio-Lashley worked together? What kind of booking asshole thinks this is going to get people excited for mania?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Dean is like I'm glad I'm not part of this shit :ambrose


While he's had a run many wrestlers would die for-- Dean Ambrose has been *criminally wasted* in WWE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

We getting Gronk?

Update:Nope


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> So they gave away the biggest selling point for WM, Ronda in the first 20 minutes
> Does this company intend to have WM fail?


Come on man, you know the Big Dog has to close the show to accept Drew's "challenge" and plug his leukemia victory.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Please-- put Balor v Lashley on the WM pre-show


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at a guy like Finn running through 2 huge guys like that in a handicap match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heh, that's what you get for picking Jinder as your partner :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Donnie said:


> They had Orton, Batista, HHH, Punk and HBK around then i.e. actual stars.


Edge, Taker, Rey, Jericho, Jeff, etc. and we saw them every week. None of this part time stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman-Drew feels like the top story/feud on Raw ATM :lol

This was supposed to be Seth's time and they dog him like this. I'm indifferent to him but can't help but feel for him. This feud could have elevated him to the same level as Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was exciting. :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Dean is like I'm glad I'm not part of this shit :ambrose


He will easily turn from a fav to my least liked if he re-signs with them. Go Dean, spread your wings!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lashley is fucking horrible


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Balor


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

An injured Lio Rush would have been more competition than Mahal


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt/Joe reunited. wens3


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Wouldn't it be better if Lashley was a monster heel and killed Balor multiple times, only for Balor to bring back the "Demon" at Mania and win? Add a little bit of story to this fucking dead ass show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope Seth get's as big a pop as he did last week.

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also man, that kid in the crowd with that GIGANTIC sign. Hope I'm not sitting behind somebody at Mania with a sign that big, how annoying.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> Edge, Taker, Rey, Jericho, Jeff, etc. and we saw them every week. None of this part time stuff.


 You know what? Today's legends don't even feel like legends. They kill everything they touch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That skinny nerd defeating those two huge motherfuckers.....yeah thats so believable.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In a few months time they'll change Aleister's name


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NYC looks cold and rainy. Hope the weather is better next week, cos a week from now I'll be heading there!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aleister :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black \m/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> In a few months time they'll change Aleister's name


Mark my words they'll get rid of his last name and he'll just be Aleister. Vince has a fetish for removing last names.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> NYC looks cold and rainy. Hope the weather is better next week, cos a week from now I'll be heading there!!


It's been pretty meh recently but I think it's supposed to warm-up next week.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

An Elias busking in NYC segment could actually be clever/entertaining.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Did I hear just hear fuckin creaking


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who knew Aleister Black and Ricochet would end up becoming the most boring part of Monday Night Raw?!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Did they really just cut into Alister blacks entrance with a sonic commercial?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Mark my words they'll get rid of his last name and he'll just be Aleister. Vince has a fetish for removing last names.


Please no


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aleister Black. One of the luckiest men on Earth. Zelina is definitely wifey material.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Why the fuck are they doing this to Black :cry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who gives a shit about this tag team?

fpalm


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why would anyone go to WM this year?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Wouldn't it be better if Lashley was a monster heel and killed Balor multiple times, only for Balor to bring back the "Demon" at Mania and win? Add a little bit of story to this fucking dead ass show.


Thank youuuu, WWE is so damn corny now the forgot the art of storytelling and character development. Instead we get random handicapped match and....that's it thats the story, such bullshit


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Who knew Aleister Black and Ricochet would end up becoming the most boring part of Monday Night Raw?!


I've absolutely had it with them as a tag team.

Its a damn shame they've been stuck together, I love them as singles competitors.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just keep Black in NXT. They'll ruin him on the main roster.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They brought Black and Riccochet, 2 guys that fucking killed it in 2018 and were part of the only good shit in that miserable year, just to do some random tag matches. What is happening in this company? I'm not even mad, I'm just really curious to know what's happening and what are they doing.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

How about give Black and Ricochet an actual feud? Let them show off their personalities and connect with the fans instead of putting them in random matches every week. That might give them a chance to actually get over and that's not allowed in current WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why would anyone go to WM this year?


Remember who you're talking about lol










They eat this shit up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> A random as fuck beat the clock challenge where the riot squad got jobbed out to Ronda, Charlotte, and Becky


Damn..

Anyone else not give a fugg about Balor/Lashley?

Shiz so boring!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra why are they still tag teaming


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg they're still trying to make these two polar opposites a fucking tag team....

Both of these guys could be huge singles stars, yet they put them as a team in their shit tag division. That should tell everyone how Vince feels about them, putting them in the division he gives zero fucks about, he puts anyone in there he doesn't like.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember who you're talking about lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the smarky, self-aware chants (that ruin the show) the night after WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember who you're talking about lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're the only ones watching this shit.

Others have moved on to the new hot/cool thing in UFC, NBA, NJPW etc.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember who you're talking about lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pay to see ECW fans fight those nerds in a real fight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricochet :mark: .....wait did they get rid of the lasers on his entrance and replace it with just flashing lights? ...wtf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricochet another HBK mark while growing up.

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel ashamed that I was part of the Mania 29 post Raw crowd. I hated the Fandangoing shit and refused to do it cos it wasn't funny to me lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Can't wait for the smarky, self-aware chants (that ruin the show) the night after WM.


 I've grown to hate smarks fans more than I hate Vince.

Fickle and obnoxious.

These clowns would turn on Kenny a year after his debut and would cheer for the flavour of the month to go over him.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't wait until Vince decides to change Ricochet's name to just "Rico" :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I would pay to see ECW fans fight those nerds in a real fight.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Donnie said:


> I've grown to hate smarks fans more than I hate Vince.
> 
> Fickle and obnoxious.


"YOU'VE STILL GOT ITTTTT"

"YOU DESERVE ITTTT!"


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Ricochet is my sandwich break.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Am I the only one that enjoys the post Mania crowd? it makes it seem like the attitude era imo, and it's way better then having the fucking zombies that are there the rest of the year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Renee has said "ooh!" or "wow!" about 30 times already...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Another thing thats bugging me, why do they still come out with the NXT nameplates? whats the fucking point in keeping them on both shows? Triple H that desperate for talent on NXT that guys called up now have to compete on both shows cause NXT can't survive without these guys?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

How can I take Aleister Black seriously when he does that silly little flip into a sit? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Renee has said "ooh!" or "wow!" about 30 times already...


It's literally all she says, or she will randomly scream a word mid sentence. She needs to go


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> I've grown to hate smarks fans more than I hate Vince.
> 
> Fickle and obnoxious.
> 
> These clowns would turn on Kenny a year after his debut and would cheer for the flavour of the month to go over him.


+1

I've grown to understand Vince and his Cena push/big man mentality. If you listen to people who cheer dick flips and dance, you will turn into 2019 WWE. Sad.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Another thing thats bugging me, why do they still come out with the NXT nameplates? whats the fucking point in keeping them on both shows? Triple H that desperate for talent on NXT that guys called now have to compete on both shows?


If I had to guess, they'll do it until Mania is over.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Am I the only one that enjoys the post Mania crowd? it makes it seem like the attitude era imo, and it's way better then having the fucking zombies that are there the rest of the year.


I'm all for a hot crowd and it definitely enhances the experience-- but obnoxious and/or kayfabe breaking chants where they try to get themselves over, not so much.

The stupid ass 'Husky Harris' chant (directed at Bray Wyatt) was one of the worst 'chants' ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Renee has said "ooh!" or "wow!" about 30 times already...


LOL she really needs to stop with the outbursts


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Renee has said "ooh!" or "wow!" about 30 times already...


:cry2:cry2:cry2


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> It's literally all she says, or she will randomly scream a word mid sentence. She needs to go


Renee is weak as hell on commentary, but WWE put her there because:

- Coach was horrendous
- Renee is popular with the fans and likely so backstage 
- To be seen as 'progressive'


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tank Abbott dancing along to 3 Count was better than current WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Calico Jack said:


> How can I take Aleister Black seriously when he does that silly little flip into a sit? What purpose does it serve?


It was actually cool in NXT when he did it. It's corny now that Vince has gotten his hands on him. He's already lost the whole badass aura he once had.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Ricochet would go back to trunks and kickpads, feel like that looks suits him more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Am I the only one that enjoys the post Mania crowd? it makes it seem like the attitude era imo, and it's way better then having the fucking zombies that are there the rest of the year.


The problem you're referencing is less about the post-Mania crowd, and more the fact WWE doesn't give people something to cheer for throughout the year.

This used to be Louisville, KY for example:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fake out to go into the DDT was nice.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The problem you're referencing is less about the post-Mania crowd, and more the fact WWE doesn't give people something to cheer for throughout the year.
> 
> This used to be Louisville, KY for example:


1998 through early 2001 was the absolute peak for WWE. It was like an entirely different product altogether.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Balor vs Lashley, Random Ass Team vs the Revival, and sure Sasha/Bayley vs Nia, all new and fresh matches only on RAW :cole


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just give the Revival their release papers already. Jesus. Weakest kayfabe tag champs ever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Renee says so many oh's and ah's in bed too. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like how The Revival made the judge say they were still the tag champs!

That's good heelin' it up. 

The small things like that are missing from the WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So that means they get tag gold shots at Mania?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Renee is like the shitty female commentator at WM 2.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait, why did they just announce that? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Just give the Revival their release papers already. Jesus. Weakest kayfabe tag champs ever


Agreed. :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black and Ricochet together have less charisma together than apart

Revival :buried. Have they even won a match since becoming champions, besides that Fastlane triple threat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another non-reaction for Drew.

:mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is their a reason McIntyre comes out with his hair hanging in his face only to flip it back? Does he think it looks cool?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The HHH/Batista build has been nothing short of unintentionally hilarious.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns next then. Hopefully a brawl.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Another non-reaction for Drew.
> 
> :mj2



He's bland as fuck, he gets the reaction he should.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Chosen One!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Drew lookin' like a muhfuggin' star!

Put the big belt on em! 

Rollins are the SDL champ and McIntyre as the Raw champ works for me!

EDIT: I wouldn't mind seeing McIntyre and Teddy Long give each other hell on SDL, haha!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Scottish Psychopath, The Dutch Destroyer, the creativity is killing me.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew makes Lance Storm seem like The Rock by comparison. Forget wrestling, I've never seen a human being with less charisma than him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The problem you're referencing is less about the post-Mania crowd, and more the fact WWE doesn't give people something to cheer for throughout the year.
> 
> This used to be Louisville, KY for example:


And to quote my own post, just look how wrestlers used to look like wrestlers. They had blood and sweat running down their face. HHH sold like a fucking boss, they used to sell like they went through a war.

Now you have these fucks not even breaking a sweat, get kayfabe beatdown, then pop up like nothing happened and spam their finisher 5 times.

Wrestlers don't know how to wrestle anymore. They need an Al Snow to put a foot in their ass.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So is Lesnar even on tonight? Would be nice to start the build to his match, after all...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am still convinced that Drew secretly wanted to join The Shield, he's mad that he never got a chance so that's why he attacked all of the ex Shield members :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Angle/Joe main eventing? I guess Cena is in town.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew makes Lance Storm seem like The Rock by comparison. Forget wrestling, I've never seen a human being with less charisma than him.


At least Storm had prime smoke show Dawn Marie as a manager.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Is their a reason McIntyre comes out with his hair hanging in his face only to flip it back? Does he think it looks cool?


This and whats with his screaming on the middle rope ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> So is Lesnar even on tonight? Would be nice to start the build to his match, after all...


Nope. He's booked for next week's go home show though.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew makes Lance Storm seem like The Rock by comparison. Forget wrestling, I've never seen a human being with less charisma than him.




If only Stone Cold walked out and started yelling “BOOOORRIINNNNNG” and took a nap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of hate Drew gets is hilarious, he's not great but he's not THAT bad either :lol I fear Vince would die from the boner he'll get at Mania when Reigns faces Drew.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nope. He's booked for next week's go home show though.


Wow... Not surprised, though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least Storm had prime smoke show Dawn Marie as a manager.


Dawn Marie/Torrie Wilson HLA was the real womens revolution in WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is 99% negativity :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Drew makes Lance Storm seem like The Rock by comparison. Forget wrestling, I've never seen a human being with less charisma than him.


Natalya and Tamina exist


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of hate Drew gets is hilarious, he's not great but he's not THAT bad either <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> I fear Vince would die from the boner he'll get at Mania when Reigns faces Drew.


 He lacks 'it' but is getting a monster push.

Say what you like about Roman atleast he had the 'it' factor to stand out more than just a guy with a good look.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess I'm still the only McIntyre fan in these forums lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is boring. Not the children angle again. Ugh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

2 hour left right?
So obviously the main event is the parttimer kurt beating Samoa Joe.
What else? HHH maybe and Sahsa/Bayley?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> I guess I'm still the only McIntyre fan in these forums lol


Nope, I'm a Drew fan too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Genuinely falling asleep.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They can't have a Reigns feud without involving the Shield right? What a fucking star he is.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Raw so boring litterally surfing the web not even paying attention...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> This thread is 99% negativity :lmao


Just people getting old and reminiscing about the good ol' days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they constantly acknowledge these guys have fake names, yeah just keep reminding everyone what they're watching is fake, with fake characters.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> This thread is 99% negativity :lmao


By WWE standards, doesn't matter if you cheer or boo, if you're animated, we will keep pushing this shit. It means we care. :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Cena shows up.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

It took LEUKEMIA to finally get Roman over (kinda) as a babyface. It's sad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg the haters!

Drew vs Roman is a world title feud and main event match at Mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So...............Dean............since they never truly said why he is out.........anal bleeding? :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm gonna give Drew and Roman a chance. I think it could be a good match.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They should just name him Roman "Leukemia" Reigns just to make sure people won't forget and will be forced to cheer.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank God Roman isn't wearing the damn Shield vest anymore. Needs to finally fucking change.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fugg the haters!
> 
> Drew vs Roman is a world title feud and main event match at Mania.


I agree, ONLY if it can be the world title main event for this WM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk_316 said:


> It took LEUKEMIA to finally get Roman over as a babyface. It's sad.


Its sad he's over just cause he was sick, and not over for ya know actually being entertaining and charismatic, and good in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> Raw so boring litterally surfing the web not even paying attention...


 Reading this thread > watching Raw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> It took LEUKEMIA to finally get Roman over as a babyface. It's sad.


Until he wins main event gold again LOL then the fans will turn on him quicker than a light switch


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> It took LEUKEMIA to finally get Roman over as a babyface. It's sad.


He wont be over for long. Once they start booking him like they used to the fans will turn on him again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns got that clean line-up!

Who your barber bruh?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Maybe they're finally learning to play to Roman's strengths. Short promos and just kicking ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The commentary just CANNOT sell these segments can they?

They're just as much of a problem.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Thank God Roman isn't wearing the damn Shield vest anymore. Needs to finally fucking change.


I'll be cool with him just wearing a tank top like he is right now if he still needs to wear a top.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mark Jindrak could have been a star in this era.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Never seen so few charisma in a WWE ring for years


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Erik. said:


> The commentary just CANNOT sell these segments can they?
> 
> They're just as much of a problem.



Don't get me wrong the commentary team is god awful, but at the same time would you be able to put any emotion or excitement into calling this show each week? I know I wouldn't be able to lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Mark Jindrak could have been a star in this era.


Don't forget Shawn Stasiak


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

All that shit talk just for a low blow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I agree, ONLY if it can be the world title main event for this WM


I'm torn because Rollins is my fav of today, but McIntyre and Edge were my favs of yesterday.

I want Rollins running SD with the belt and McIntyre running Raw with the belt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't remember reading a thread with this much negativity. Is the show that bad?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> The commentary just CANNOT sell these segments can they?
> 
> They're just as much of a problem.


Dean's chick is horrible. I mean all 3 of them are, but her emotional calls are so dry and loud.

Once again WWE Universe smarks liking something because it was new, now we are stuck with it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it wasn't for the fact that Kurt Angle can barley move anymore, I'd be hyped af about Angle/Joe.. They had classics in TNA.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> The commentary just CANNOT sell these segments can they?
> 
> They're just as much of a problem.


I legit hate Michael Cole. The only time he was bearable was when he was with Tazz on SD in 2002.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fucking hell, that must have been one of the slowest first hours.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> All that shit talk just for a low blow.


Lmfao is Roman eating low blows now? :lmao


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I legit hate Michael Cole. The only time he was bearable was when he was with Tazz on SD in 2002.


Death, taxes and... IT'S BOSS TIME 

Every fucking Monday night since 2016.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think I haven't watched more than 10 minutes of RAW so far :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Donnie said:


> I can't remember reading a thread with this much negativity. Is the show that bad?


Yea its pretty bad man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Mark Jindrak could have been a star in this era.





Punk_316 said:


> Don't forget Shawn Stasiak


Them names make me think of Sean O'Haire. Haire would have def strived in this era.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110346370517364736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110346778153357313


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I legit hate Michael Cole. The only time he was bearable was when he was with Tazz on SD in 2002.


Same


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want Batista. Give me what I want. I want the spotlight. GIVE ME WHAT I WANT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What is it with this company and their babyfaces eating low blows?

Is it a Vince fetish?

It doesn't get sympathy for the babyface it makes fans laugh and think less of the babyface. The heel looks like a geek and perv for going low on another guy.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People that think this is better than WCW 2000 are nuts. I'd take Steiner, Sid, JJ, Booker, Hogan, Nash, DDP, Flair, Goldberg, Rey etc over this shit easily. I don't care how much of a mess it was. Charismatic star power + chaotic booking is better than no stars and sleep inducing booking.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean-o just chilling backstage.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The modern WM build:

X is here tonight!
48 random matches.
79 years old old fuck to respond later that night!
Some more random matches.
HERSTORY!!!1!
An underwhelming mainevent segment mostly involving another 56 years old or a forced maineventer.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want Batista. Give me what I want. I want the spotlight. GIVE ME WHAT I WANT.


Batista's WWE returns have been cursed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Was NOT expecting to see him so I am THRILLED right now :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is how they write off Dean.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God how many times do we gotta see McIntyre beat Dean's ass? Does Vince get a kick out of it like he did with Enzo getting beat up?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE likes to put all of these part-timers in main event spots, but don't want to pay them for the extra dates on the road to WM


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I could have sworn they had already wrote Dean off TV already.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Punk_316 said:


> Death, taxes and... IT'S BOSS TIME
> 
> 
> 
> Every fucking Monday night since 2016.




Right on time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

BIG pop for Ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goodness, Renee is so awful on commentary. UGH.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd much rather see this version of Miz against say... Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Joe, Rusev, Orton or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean is gonna die for our sins

Seriously, this show is just rematches


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought dave 'human lying machine' meltzer said Deano was gone since he was written off for good last week?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People that think this is better than WCW 2000 are nuts. I'd take Steiner, Sid, JJ, Booker, Hogan, Nash, DDP, Flair, Goldberg, Rey etc over this shit easily. I don't care how much of a mess it was. Charismatic star power + chaotic booking is better than no stars and sleep inducing booking.


I only need 2000's Steiner over this whole roster. I would literally book him to destroy the whole roster on 1 RAW.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose is still the only guy in the Shield with personality/can cut a promo.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> I could have sworn they had already wrote Dean off TV already.




If only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Them names make me think of Sean O'Haire. Haire would have def strived in this era.


I actually liked O'Haire. He should've been bigger than he was.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Give me what I want is easily the best thing from this RTWM.

GOATista doing GOAT things to save WM on the WOAT RTWM


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Big hometown pop for Sa-
Oh, nope, never mind.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

After WM, Natalya needs to be pulled off WWE tv. Asap.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I actually liked O'Haire. He should've been bigger than he was.


Biggest problem with O'Haire is he didn't get pro wrestling.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Speaking of which, where is Batista?

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT OR I'M GOING TO HURT THE PEOPLE YOU LOVE.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, so Dean is getting humiliated AGAIN just to try and build sympy for Reigns. Ok, I'm fucking out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone sick of them mentioning the Hart family dungeon every time Natalya is in the ring? Like we fucking get it stfu


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao drew is just putrid on the mic

“You’re standing... but soon you won’t be” :fpalm


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I only need 2000's Steiner over this whole roster. I would literally book him to destroy the whole roster on 1 RAW.


He would open the show saying "get out of the ring skanks" "you gonna suck my dick or what"

Then he would proceed to bury the entire roster.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I only need 2000's Steiner over this whole roster. I would literally book him to destroy the whole roster on 1 RAW.


Steiner deserved a solid run in WWE. At least Goldberg got it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dirtsheets didn't know shit about Dean, they said he was done entirely :lmao Even if tonight is the last time, they were still wrong.

Plus next week I'm missing Raw anyway cos of my flights to NYC, so if Dean isn't on it doesn't matter LOL.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I just cannot give a flying shit for this match..."We finally get the Women's tag title so let's have them in singles every fucking week". I said it over and over, it's a waste of gold to even make the belts.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People that think this is better than WCW 2000 are nuts. I'd take Steiner, Sid, JJ, Booker, Hogan, Nash, DDP, Flair, Goldberg, Rey etc over this shit easily. I don't care how much of a mess it was. Charismatic star power + chaotic booking is better than no stars and sleep inducing booking.




I didn’t know how good I had it at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I actually liked O'Haire. He should've been bigger than he was.


He literally had all the tools and the type of body Vince gets off to. Makes no sense how they dropped the ball on him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man it's time to make Sasha a woman's champion again, fugg all this tag team shiii!

They BETTER have Sasha turn heel on Bayley and have her read her ass left to right, up and down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He would open the show saying "get out of the ring skanks" "you gonna suck my dick or what"
> 
> Then he would proceed to bury the entire roster.


Steiner Recliner on all 3 SHIELD members at once. Smack Braun. Call Joe fat. And have the main event at WM as his freaks.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Only a few weeks in, and WWE have already booked the women's tag titles like shit.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I never thought I’d miss the Road to WM “Undertaker is too old” posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110349010060087297(Hi Bayley ❤)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This entire roster would be lowercard jobbers in WCW 1997, none of these guys have what it takes to make it back then, back then you actually had to have charisma and presence and star power to get pushed. Finn Balor would be the equivalent of Lenny Lane in WCW, just a generic goofy smiling guy with abs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can we all agree WM is a bust as a big show?

Too many matches, too long, really average matches and awful build up for matches.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Steiner Recliner on all 3 SHIELD members at once. Smack Braun. Call Joe fat. And have the main event at WM as his freaks.


"This fat out of shape wannabe samoan is chasing me around like I'm a twinkie" "Look at me I'm a genetic freak and all he sees is a piece of bacon"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Steiner deserved a solid run in WWE. At least Goldberg got it.


WWE was scared to even bring Scotty in according to Meltzer at the time. The entire company didn't want none of the big bad booty daddy.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Steiner Recliner on all 3 SHIELD members at once. Smack Braun. Call Joe fat. And have the main event at WM as his freaks.


He'd fuck Ronda, Becky and Charlotte at once and make em his freaks.

::go home show on RAW before WM:

"MAKING HISTORY WITH MY FREAKS IN THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA! HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!!!"


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I started the show being angry Seth isn't on it but now 
I don't want him to appear on this dumbshit , it's one of the worst raw I have seen this year!, Jesus it's boring. was roman/drew their main angle? because if so it's a damn Failure. it was boring and they did the leukemia thing again. as for the opening , Seth and Brocks opening last week actually started the show with fire, this show absolutely sucks!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the storyline with the tag titles?
Samoan Slaughterhouse attacks Beth, Beth returns, and now it's they need to wrestle the face champions


yeah this is a great storyline and filled with logic


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Crowd trying to stay awake!"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Burying the sharpshooter. Bet Bret is just shaking his head


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha looks anorexic as fuck out there...she's gotta be under 100lbs..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus Beth, don't put your back out trying to lift Nia up lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Now I just want to see a promo between Scott Steiner and Sarah Logan when WWE had her make her accent really thick.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> This entire roster would be lowercard jobbers in WCW 1997, none of these guys have what it takes to make it back then, back then you actually had to have charisma and presence and star power to get pushed. Finn Balor would be the equivalent of Lenny Lane in WCW, just a generic goofy smiling guy with abs.


The entire roster would have been fed to Goldberg in 30 second squash matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What an awful looking sharpshooter :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Burying the sharpshooter. Bet Bret is just shaking his head


Bret turned this shit off the moment someone no sold or wasted ring movement just for a ballet flip.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Beth Phoenix taking out the trash :trips8


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

How many times do we have to see Drew beat up Dean? Lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the "You still got it" chants have to be my most despised chant ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hart Foundation :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hart Foundation.

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn, Beth Phoenix just murdered some bitches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Will this be the first Raw with zero highlights @DammitC :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Beth lookin' like the female Brock!!!

Beth is sooooo over!!!!!

Elevated double chickenwing facebuster City!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Nicky Midss said:


> Burying the sharpshooter. Bet Bret is just shaking his head


Well, you can just easily say that Natalya can't lock it in correctly.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Beth Phoenix looking tougher than the whole fucking roster :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> This entire roster would be lowercard jobbers in WCW 1997, none of these guys have what it takes to make it back then, back then you actually had to have charisma and presence and star power to get pushed. Finn Balor would be the equivalent of Lenny Lane in WCW, just a generic goofy smiling guy with abs.


I was going to say Finn Balor = Alex Wright

but Alex Wright was bigger and had a gimmick. Balor isn't even on Wright's level lol.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Beth can still go, not even a step slow.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The WWE HOF plugs are just there to get some actual star power on the show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is WWE afraid that people will think any two women together lesbians?
They never do it for the men. But they constantly remind us the women are "friends".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They literally booked her to cry there for a moment. Wow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Same shit than last week. Just give the tag titles shot to the IIconics and be done with it :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly ole sexy azz!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:applause


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

In terms of in-ring, there's no one like Bret Hart anymore.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Charly cold or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly is too dressed up tonight. Depressed about that.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They literally booked her to cry there for a moment. Wow.


Wasn't she supposed to be a heel 2 minutes earlier? This company :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Anvil was fantastic in the late 80s-early 90s


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> Is WWE afraid that people will think any two women together lesbians?
> They never do it for the men. But they constantly remind us the women are "friends".


To be fair, they had Sasha confess her love to Bailey on national television.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> God the "You still got it" chants have to be my most despised chant ever.


That chant is awful but "Fight Forever" is just off the charts cringeworthy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the main?

Dean/Drew or Angle/Joe?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how just a few years ago in TNA Kurt felt like prime Kurt, he moved fast, had intensity, had classics with Joe, Styles, Nigel McGuinness, but as soon as he signed with WWE again his body went to complete shit and he just could't move anymore. Did coming back to this company kill him? Cause he now wrestles like an old man with a damaged hip.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> In terms of in-ring, there's no one like Bret Hart anymore.


Problem is, none of the performers go in there and portray it all as being real anymore like Bret did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a cool Angle shirt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's an ugly outfit on Charly. Doesn't suit her.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean wasn't retired by a random rail then.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Charly wearing a sack?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Angle vs Joe leading up to a Corbin match is like playing a video game backwards.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Welp.. no way they change the match now after my boy Corbin talked all dat shiii

And yep, Angle wins in under 30 seconds.

EPIC burial for The Lone Wolf coming...sigh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> What's the main?
> 
> Dean/Drew or Angle/Joe?


Dean/Drew, I imagine.

Reigns and Ambrose standing tall.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Angle is one of the all-time best. This final run has been somethin'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those SNL dweebs are back.

:lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why would anyone go to WM this year?




People pay for the experience. I’ve been to enough WM’s to be content on the couch now, but I have to say, no matter how lousy the product is, when you first walk into the WM stadium it’s surreal. And when the pyro goes off to open the show, it’s awesome. 

Then you just get drunk and wait for it to end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That's an ugly outfit on Charly. Doesn't suit her.


She looks like a monk without the hood


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Time to make dinner, I won't watch this shit with Braun and 2 SNL geeks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This moment of bliss could be one of the worst segments of the year fpalm


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charly and Alexa showing no skin tonight. It wouldn't surprise me if they were told to cover up because of the announcement of women main eventing WM. Seems like something dumb Vince/Steph would do.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle vs AJ and Angle vs Roode should've been apart of this retirement tour for Angle.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> Dean wasn't retired by a random rail then.


He's not retiring, just leaving WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Problem is, none of the performers go in there and portray it all as being real anymore like Bret did.


I've became such a huge fan of Al Snow just for 1 thing he said,

The 'Punch' is a fucking finisher. It's not a filler in between moves. It's supposed to be used by a heel behind a ref's back to finish the babyface.


That right there tells you about not just WWE, but wrestling today.

Wrestling just doesn't need to change. It needs to go away for a bit, and then come back starting all over with a black piece of paper.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I was pumped for Alexa/Braun together..didn't know the SNL fucks were there too. Braun has fallen far man :/ my guy deserves better.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The only way they can salvage this: have Braun beat the absolute piss out of the soy SNL dweebs at WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I was going to say Finn Balor = Alex Wright
> 
> but Alex Wright was bigger and had a gimmick. Balor isn't even on Wright's level lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Have there ever been two "celebrities" this unknown and low level on pro wrestling ever? like i watch SNL sometimes and i didn't even know who they was. With SNL today i think of Keenan Thomson, Alec Baldwin, Kate McKinnon, i don't even know who these two idiots are they got in a storyline with Braun going into WM.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Angle vs AJ and Angle vs Roode should've been apart of this retirement tour for Angle.


Angle vs AJ is on SD! tomorrow


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup, brand split doesn't fucking matter anymore...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Angle vs AJ and Angle vs Roode should've been apart of this retirement tour for Angle.


angle vs aj is happening tomorrow on smackdown was announced yesterday.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Charly is too dressed up tonight. Depressed about that.


Yeah  I can't wait to see what she will be wearing for the Hall of Fame and for Mania.

And since she was covered up tonight..



Spoiler: :)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

You know you're short when Sasha Banks looks down to speak to you.

Po Charly, you still phine as fugg doe bih!

Alexa is fuggin' hawt!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


That's literally a taller Balor with a gimmick. WWE is straight shit today when they have a less entertaining, smaller Alex Wright as a top guy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The split second of Charly's legs tho. wens3


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Alexis is a tired act. One trick pony


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That shirt Alexa's wearing looks like it would be uncomfortable to wear, it looks like your hair would just get caught on it :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Alexa, shame your brilliant idea of a big battle royal with the women main eventing WM aint happening, cause that would have been amazing....


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bayley + Sasha promo: let the cringe begin


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Scott Steiner to Charly "You can get my room number baby, you wanna know what its like to be with a real man?"


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He's not retiring, just leaving WWE.


he is going to become one of the biggest star in another company that will actually offer him the freedom to poetry his character with creativity. lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I still don't know or care who these SNL geeks are. I'm no fan of Braun, but my god have they dropped the ball with him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly showing them legs tho :bjpenn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm still mad at Strowman for fuggin' up that whip!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> Alexis is a tired act. One trick pony


Yeah, if this was 98', she would have stripped by now in the ring. This is leading to nothing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I've became such a huge fan of Al Snow just for 1 thing he said,
> 
> The 'Punch' is a fucking finisher. It's not a filler in between moves. It's supposed to be used by a heel behind a ref's back to finish the babyface.
> 
> ...


It's just a different generation.

Alot of the legends we know were trained by guys who would teach them the basics before they even worked their first match to prevent them getting trained, being told how the industry works and then not showing up.

The current gen all know its fake, know the industry and they don't really do their best to protect it. 

If you told a wrestler it was fake 20+ years ago, you'd have been punched in the face. You tell a wrestler it's fake now and they'll act like every guy on this forum does. "It's not fake, it's scripted actually"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they gave Braun that fake ass prop car just so they could sell that stupid fucking toy LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man how did Braun go from being Hogan level over to.....

This...

FFS!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Man how did Braun go from being Hogan level over to.....
> 
> This...
> 
> FFS!


They needed to really push him this summer, but blew it with a contrived heel turn nobody wanted.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Man how did Braun go from being Hogan level over to.....
> 
> This...
> 
> FFS!


By Hogan level over you mean Horace Hogan?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa looking fine as fuck :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Angle vs AJ is on SD! tomorrow



:mark


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are they going to fuck or what


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun is looking slimmer then I've ever seen him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These geeks. :lmao

At least Alexa is wearing those pants..

:banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they wasting time with Braun in a feud with two nobodies from SNL going into WM when they aren't even in a match? Braun is in the Battle Royal ffs so whats even the fucking point of this shit?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is so bad lmfao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> You tell a wrestler it's fake now and they'll act like every guy on this forum does. "It's not fake, it's scripted actually"


".....now let's get back to Fornite!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

These SNL geeks are terrible.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmfao I have no words for this.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

oh my god braun is fucking dead , it's actually funny :lol 
WOOOW this guy was kicking Lesnar's ass in 2017! I agree with roman Tomorrow's not guaranteed! 
this segment is embarrassing!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This fucking guy really just said "I love your hands" Why are these fucking losers on my TV?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ffs can they get rid of these 2 talentless clowns God snl must be a complete dumpster fire


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This SNL guy going full heel. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look that no name goof from SNL got just as much heat as Elias did just by putting on that hat, yeah just an example of how easily someone can get the reaction Elias gets, cheap ass heat man.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Braun's finished. He won't even be Big Show 2.0 because he doesn't have the natural charisma or mic skills to make stupid things work like Show can.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charly and Alexa showing no skin tonight. It wouldn't surprise me if they were told to cover up because of the announcement of women main eventing WM. Seems like something dumb Vince/Steph would do.


It looked like Alexa pulled down her neckline when she got to the ring.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Good lord, these guys are even less funny than they are on SNL.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dumb heat and dumb fans buying in


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the shit americans find funny?

"Make it Stop" chants :lmao. That's a new one


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

The cringe is real with this one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That dude shouldn't be allowed to wear a Yankees hat. But at least it triggered the Boston geeks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This SNL shit is so lame that I turned it to NCAA wrestling...


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This is shaping up to be worse than the Kathie Lee/Hoda segment from 2014 RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i can't fucking believe we're in the RTWM, this is fucking pathetic. Corbin vs Angle, Braun vs two SNL geeks, Balor vs Lashley, kill me the fuck right now.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope these SNL guys beat Braun at WM lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck is this still going?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This is so bad lmfaooooo


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

make it stop chants! 
people this is legendary! legendary! we are looking at story, raw has reached another low! right now Cornette is actually having a heart attack


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is way too long. END IT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. This segment is going forever.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This is cringeworthy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this is gonna go to the "What is the most cringey segment" thread


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope these SNL guys beat Braun at WM lol


Lol they might as well. It is impossible to ever take him serious again.

At this point I bet Ronda would kick his ass in a real fight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The idiot in the cap is a dreadful actor. Don’t be afraid to make a new facial expression, or put some life into your dialogue man


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Bliss making matches? This company is great haha Nothing fucking matters


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jesus Christ what an embarrassing segment hno


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This segment is gonna get more time than the Rollins/Lesnar feud for the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok so now the host of WM can just make matches and decide to put anyone they want in matches? yeah that makes sense, yeah theres just no fucks given at this point by this company.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

patpat said:


> make it stop chants!
> people this is legendary! legendary! we are looking at story, raw has reached another low! right now Cornette is actually having a heart attack


Pretty sure the Bawston crowd was chanting "Yankees Suck"


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This..is..the worst thing I've ever seen. They are really trying to ruin Braun man. Pretty close.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Braun should just go into movies.
WWE has nothing for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk_316 said:


> This segment is gonna get more time than the Rollins/Lesnar feud for the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP


It got more time than alot of feuds tonight somehow, some way. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why is Bliss making matches? This company is great haha Nothing fucking matters


She's the host...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man im gay for watching this arent I


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Elias getting no reaction LMAO


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Horrible


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Punk_316 said:


> They needed to really push him this summer, but blew it with a contrived heel turn nobody wanted.


Heel Bryan vs Face Braun on SDL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was an endless segment. My god!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

These Elias bits were prob filmed on Thursday of last week. At least that is when it was pouring here in NYC.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias earning a quarter :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lol they might as well. It is impossible to ever take him serious again.
> 
> At this point I bet Ronda would kick his ass in a real fight.



Make it happen Vince. Think of the media exposure you'd get having the SNL dudes beat your giant. :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like Dean vs Drew is the main event. Guess this will be Dean's last hurrah.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Man im gay for watching this arent I


This whole show?

LOL, naw just a geek like the rest of us 18+ :laugh:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk_316 said:


> This is shaping up to be worse than the Kathie Lee/Hoda segment from 2014 RAW.


Bro you need to post a trigger warning before bringing up such traumatic memories.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was so fucking bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin got no reaction even after the announcer said Boston was his hometown.

:lmao


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

SNL must be really going downhill if these two are on it and supposed to be funny. 

I've watched a fair few skits and never seen either of them?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Elias could have been big in an era where mic skills mattered and politically correctness didn't hinder promo content.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, at least we get a segment OUTSIDE of the arena for once.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> She's the host...


But she can make matches on RAW for WM? Has that ever happened with any host of a PPV before?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie Corbin plays a pretty good heel


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But she can make matches on RAW for WM? Has that ever happened with any host of a PPV before?


She hasn't made a made, just added to one.

New Day added Hardy Boyz to a match a few years back.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well rip brauns career


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So Braun - originally in the title match at the rumble - in the battle royal
Owens - returned at Fastlane in a title match.
Ali - returned at Fastlane in a title match.
Ambrose - Main event at Fastlane (if he's off then i get it)

Nothing for any of them at Mania.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

That's it , I'm tapping the fuck out :cry


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

roblewis87 said:


> SNL must be really going downhill if these two are on it and supposed to be funny.
> 
> I've watched a fair few skits and never seen either of them?


Yeah me neither, WWE had to get the lowest of the lows from SNL i guess cause they was cheap. I can guarantee no one in that crowd knows who they are, i wouldn't have if WWE hadn't told me and i watch SNL often.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But she can make matches on RAW for WM? Has that ever happened with any host of a PPV before?



It is in the script, so yes, she can.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why are we seeing this match AGAIN?

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> SNL must be really going downhill if these two are on it and supposed to be funny.
> 
> I've watched a fair few skits and never seen either of them?


Honestly, SNL has always been shit with a few funny segments here and there. Norm Macdonald was GOAT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110353548099780608
*WHOOP ALLLL THEIR CANDY ASSES!!!!*

(Bayley lookin' like candy to me, even when she's angry. :evil lol)


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

you know whats bad,the worst of nitro is better than this.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Why are we seeing this match AGAIN?
> 
> fpalm


corbin vs fucking apollo , two weeks before Wrestlemania!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Corbin still wearing the GM clothes is fucking ridiculous and makes zero fucking sense, at least Low Ki wrestling in a suit was part of his character, Corbin is just doing it now to hide his ugly ass flabby stomach.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Make my boy Corbin the Lone Wolf again and give him his old theme.

Fugg all this other shii bruh!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Moore said:


> It is in the script, so yes, she can.


This show has a script? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is unwatchable


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

member when you guys thought Corbin was a swerve against Angle? LOL...

nope WWE really just gives no fucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

roblewis87 said:


> SNL must be really going downhill if these two are on it and supposed to be funny.
> 
> I've watched a fair few skits and never seen either of them?


They don't do skits, they only do weekend update and the behind the scenes writing. They took over after Tina Fey and Amy Poehler left. With that said, they still are shit at doing even that job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been a terrible show. Much worse than last week and it's not even close. Woof.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

You know how shitty WWE is when everyone is actually hoping Cena's music will hit.

Corbin is the plan for Angle's retirement match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Such a tiny thing but I fucking hate how the Mania logo isn't symmetrical.

fpalm


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO rollins is on the show! nooooooo Seth run! run from this show!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

R U kidding me. Samoa Joe is on Raw Tonight, Becky and Charlotte were on Raw Already.

What is the F point of the Brand Extension at this point. 

When the Brand Extension first started in 2016 and Randy Orton RKO Brock Lesnar. Security chased him out.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R U kidding me. Samoa Joe is on Raw Tonight, Becky and Charlotte were on Raw Already.
> 
> What is the F point of the Brand Extension at this point.
> 
> When the Brand Extension first started in 2016 and Randy Orton RKO Brock Lesnar. Security chased him out.


you are supposed to forget that lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R U kidding me. Samoa Joe is on Raw Tonight, Becky and Charlotte were on Raw Already.
> 
> What is the F point of the Brand Extension at this point.
> 
> When the Brand Extension first started in 2016 and Randy Orton RKO Brock Lesnar. Security chased him out.


Smackdown will forever be the B-show in the eyes of WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO rollins is on the show! nooooooo Seth run! run from this show!



After this shit-show, I'm actually starting to want him to lose at WM. Let him not be the face of the worst creative era for this company, and the lowest rated. Brock can keep that. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110354752313843712


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

I’m falling asleep here zzz


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they air the preshow Wresltemania last year on USA? That's pretty cool.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the warning WWE. Now I know not to tune in to Sportscenter tomorrow.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Such a tiny thing but I fucking hate how the Mania logo isn't symmetrical.
> 
> fpalm


I noticed that too. It's kinda jarring actually.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching that replay, we were *this* close to a nip slip from Charlotte :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The #1 thing I hate the most in WWE today isn't even on RAW.

It's "The house that AJ Styles built!"

Look you little choir boy, Smackdown started in the 90s, it's literally from a phrase used by the Rock. Walk on home boy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110354979037036550


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda calling wrestling fake, then proceeding to let Sarah Logan put on a fake wrestling submission on her and selling like it hurt, see why none of this breaking kayfabe shit with her works? cause she proceeds to go put on a fake wrestling match. I could understand if she no sold everything and just legit applied MMA holds, but shes not doing that so whats the point of this shit?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> After this shit-show, I'm actually starting to want him to lose at WM. Let him not be the face of the worst creative era for this company, and the lowest rated. Brock can keep that. :lol


after smackdown goes to fox , Vince will focus on it. maybe triple h will actually get raw? :lol but yeah Seth being champ on this kind of show doesn't make me excited at all. unless everyone turns into a Seth clone :lol 
he should run from that show tho!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

SmartBilly5000 is gonna get more over than any of the 'stars' on RAW tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao so no Batista, Brock, HHH or Seth :lmao

Don't give a shit, this Brock-Seth feud is the pits and has been sabotaged. You cannot convince me otherwise.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Burn It Down chant was LOUD as fugg bruh!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, the Riott Squad to be fodder again next week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> I noticed that too. It's kinda jarring actually.


I don't understand why they haven't noticed it...










Ew.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So in the go home show for WM, they're having the women in the main event of it, team for a 6 person fucking tag? fucking seriously?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The #1 thing I hate the most in WWE today isn't even on RAW.
> 
> It's "The house that AJ Styles built!"
> 
> Look you little choir boy, Smackdown started in the 90s, it's literally from a phrase used by the Rock. Walk on home boy.


AJ looked like a little kid dressing up for Halloween when he was wearing Flair's robe in TNA.

They quickly buried him in favor of Jeff Hardy and RVD.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The go home show to WM is next week
I think this is genuinely one of the worst buildups to WM since I started watching in 1998
I understand they had all their eggs in the basket with Roman and he was ill and he was removed so they went with the next logical choice, Ronda. But they killed her character and story so much by letting Becky troll and Charlotte ends nothing.
Then we have a parttimer and corbin
Two more retired people in batisa and hhh
and the world title on RAW is given less attention than the two retards from SNL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> after smackdown goes to fox , Vince will focus on it. maybe triple h will actually get raw? :lol but yeah Seth being champ on this kind of show doesn't make me excited at all. unless everyone turns into a Seth clone :lol
> he should run from that show tho!


It's bad. I actually don't want Seth to be the face of it. Brock can keep it. It's that bad, at least tonight is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The three women on the main event teaming against the Riotts :lmao

Who books this shit?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This year's WM logo is so fugly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually got to see all three of my faves on this Raw. Surprising :lol Will be one of the last times that happens.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

a 6 tag team next week! ahahah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why the hell are Charlotte, Beckyy and Ronda teaming up? Holy hell the writing team is a complete abomination.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 weeks till Mania and the champion isn't on RAW to help build the feud :beckylol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> This year's WM logo is so fugly.


It's not even symmetrical fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how the only way they know how to book this womens triple threat build is to just have them beat up The Riot Squad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AJ looked like a little kid dressing up for Halloween when he was wearing Flair's robe in TNA.
> 
> They quickly buried him in favor of Jeff Hardy and RVD.


He's a good hand like Dean Malenko. Orton should squash him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> It's bad. I actually don't want Seth to be the face of it. Brock can keep it. It's that bad, at least tonight is.


bro I didn't want him on the show tonight actually, I think you are right , any chance he can go to smackdown? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with those GOAT mentions.

But no Seth, you don't want it. Not in this shit product! RUN for your damn life!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

With the women main eventing, it seems obvious to me that Lesnar is winning.

Rollins moves to Smackdown and takes the belt off a heel Bryan at Summerslam


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Name dropping actual stars doesn't make you look or sound like any less of a nerd Seth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao Riott Squad in the main event of the WM go home show.

You couldn't make this shit up :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Seth with those GOAT mentions.
> 
> But no Seth, you don't want it. Not in this shit product! RUN for your damn life!


The Man can handle all adversity.

Have faith!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

"even John Cena inspires people" "even John Cena" "even" :lol oh my god!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt/Joe isn't main-eventing? Really? Wow.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Kurt/Joe isn't main-eventing? Really? Wow.


Got to have Reigns standing tall !


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Loving this cheesy babyface promo from Seth...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I don't understand why they haven't noticed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be the logo, with what the main event is and all:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins is the face pro wrestling needs.

But not the one we deserve.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope Brock retains and then leaves the company as champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth should have won the title at SummerSlam when he was the hottest thing in the company. For WM they've done absolutely nothing for him and he's being overshadowed by multiple things and as a result is probably losing at WM. I would be pissed to see my favorites in a position like this.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> With the women main eventing,* it seems obvious to me that Lesnar is winning.*
> 
> Rollins moves to Smackdown and takes the belt off a heel Bryan at Summerslam


God I hope so. Strowman and Reigns have struggled to beat Lesnar (Strowman still hasn't beaten Lesnar) but this geek beats Lesnar in his first try? Fuck that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BORINGGGGG


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG I am so tired of Heyman and his repetitive shtick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth is such a corny babyface. Works for him I guess, but it doesn't make me want to root for him


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"That bully!" - Seth Rollins is officially done. Go home everybody, another lame Supercuck. Nothing to see here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haven’t been in the thread all night just here to say shut up Seth. Bork is winning at Mania. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth Rollins has zero charisma


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can Heyman get curb stomped, please?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> OMG I am so tired of Heyman and his repetitive shtick.


He's WAY better on the stick than Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins is the face pro wrestling needs.
> 
> But not the one we deserve.


Let Brock win. He can continue to be the lowest rated Champion of all time and the face of the worst creative era ever. I don't want that for Seth.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Burn...it....daaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena had to carry the promo weekly with no Undertaker last year. Bray did it too.


I want to say Seth sucks but I think the fact he has to carry Lesnar is an impossible task


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WWE have no idea how to book babyfaces.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My God this Raw has sucked. Seriously Lesnar being champion fucking kills this entire product


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> He's WAY better on the stick than Rollins.


Um ok? I didn't even mention Seth...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it none of Lesnar's opponents ever bring up the fact that Heyman just repeats the same promo every week and Lesnar is basically a mute? they just stand in the ring and let Heyman cut his entire repetitive promo. Why not bring that up?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The Ambrose v Lesnar WM feud was 100x better.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Heyman burying this nerd lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK. Seth is winning.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The night Seth became another one of Borks geeks baahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heyman making Lesnar the babyface burying how these wrestlers act these days. Hope Brock wins.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Same shit every week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That little boy. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That little kid in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That kid is gonna be a meme


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Let Brock win. He can continue to be the lowest rated Champion of all time and the face of the worst creative era ever. I don't want that for Seth.


Seth Rollins fans actually wanting him to lose because raw sucks! ahahah 
well man, after tonight him losing wouldn't hurt me that much. 



wtf heymannnnn :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That kid is gonna be a meme




If he’s not already I’ll be shocked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

that kid soloed Heyman! ahahah a:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Let Brock win. He can continue to be the lowest rated Champion of all time and the face of the worst creative era ever. I don't want that for Seth.


Me neither but where can Rollins be on top again? 

SDL?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would Stone Cold ever say 'That Bully!"? Would fucking Blue Meanie even say that? lol Nerds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That cackle :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment/promo.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Seth is such a corny babyface. Works for him I guess, but it doesn't make me want to root for him


Corny Face and a Crappy Heel. Rollins just isn't that good and is only interesting when he's with the Shield.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle and Heyman... the feels man... the nostalgia and the feels!!

Bwahaha!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know if AJ would be better off doing nothing on SD or moving to Raw and put up with worse writing..

Should have signed with AEW


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would Stone Cold ever say 'That Bully!"? Would fucking Blue Meanie even say that? lol Nerds.


Austin was the bully and the fans loved it. Now we've got these SJWs wanting to stand up to "the bully"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110363115508637697


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would Stone Cold ever say 'That Bully!"? Would fucking Blue Meanie even say that? lol Nerds.


bro shut up, all their wrestlers are geek , that's not the shittiest thing to say lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth gets beat up next week to solidify the Mania W


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love it when Heyman gets embarassed, so I greatly enjoyed that :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great now time to watch Kurt attempt to move, and desperately gasp for air after 3 minutes. And Joe who has his own match at WM job to this broken down shell of a man, cause fuck Joe's match and the momentum for his match at WM.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Donnie said:


> I don't know if AJ would be better off doing nothing on SD or moving to Raw and put up with worse writing..
> 
> Should have signed with AEW


i want Seth to go on aew :lol at least he can actually play his real metal lover character, this shitshow is absolutely abysmal bro


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so glad I have my temper under control or I would tell all you Rollins haters about yourselves!

Like what more does Rollins have to do?

He does everything right! 

He's the most over person in the company right now.

And yes, more than Kofi and Becky!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Seth but not that nasally voice and how he always looks like he’s about to cry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> My God this Raw has sucked. Seriously Lesnar being champion fucking kills this entire product


Yet some idiots want him to win, I just don't get it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe is gonna kill Angle and Jawn Cena is going to save his life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Would Stone Cold ever say 'That Bully!"? Would fucking Blue Meanie even say that? lol Nerds.


If Stone Cold was active in this era, he'd shut the fuck up and say "that bully" as much as Vince would want him to. Don't tell yourself stories.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm so glad I have my temper under control or I would tell all you Rollins haters about yourselves!
> 
> Like what more does Rollins have to do?
> 
> ...


:heston


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Heyman should be cast as Penguin in a Batman movie. He deserves better than working for an irrelevant company.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Good promo. There's only so much Seth and Heyman can do when Brock doesn't sell the match himself. I'm not knocking him. Just the reality because of how WWE books him.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Corny Face and a Crappy Heel. Rollins just isn't that good and is only interesting when he's with the Shield.


Funny thing is i am the complete opposite i love his cowardly heel work and im ok with his face work he is doing now but i can't stand his Shield work for the most part and don't think he is that great in a group unless they are his cronies.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Great now time to watch Kurt attempt to move, and desperately gasp for air after 3 minutes. And Joe who has his own match at WM job to this broken down shell of a man, cause fuck Joe's match and the momentum for his match at WM.


I expect a Corbin run in, but then again, we've seen how they've treated Joe, so...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110363632712335360


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i am starting to want lesnar to just run away with the title and annihilate this product :lol 
also rollins' segment wasn't even that bad, it is a segment that involves the crowd, but the crowd of course wouldn't be the hottest after what they went through :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kill him Joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe about to job again isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. This RAW crowd can't even get a Joe chant going smh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please be gentle, Joe. Angle is fragile.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


He has more charisma than 90% of the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I love Joe's mic skills.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Brock is the real champ of the WWE because he has Vince by the balls and lets everyone else embarrass themselves on TV for him while he only shows up about 4 times a year and not have to say a word.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

say night night! :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That suplex botch was sad


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

llj said:


> Brock is the real champ of the WWE because he has Vince by the balls and lets everyone else embarrass themselves on TV for him while he only shows up about 4 times a year and not have to say a word.


The most lucrative arrangement in the history of pro wrestling. EVER.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was a bad promo joe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


The guy right next to him wearing a DX shirt.

:banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe still mad that Angle took the TNA X-division title from him in 2007 in the title for title match?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kurt can't take a suplex (or snap suplex) anymore?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Joe's mic skills are on another level than everyone else's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I expect a Corbin run in, but then again, we've seen how they've treated Joe, so...


Yeah i expected a run in during the gauntlet against Kofi, and yet they let Joe lose clean as a whistle to him. So i expect nothing different here, he'll lose clean to Angle no doubt in my mind.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kurt almost died on that suplex.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I thought Angle killed himself with that suplex. That was scary.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maryse is the ultimate MILF.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe better just get dq'd versus Angle.

Then beat Angle's azz until Cena comes for the save.

I'm marking for Cena tonight btw! Don't give a fugg!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Angle can't bump anymore


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish WWE would just name drop TNA. The company is dead anyway.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what is going on with Joes hair but he needs to cut it. He has a big bald spot as it is. Shave it joe.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prayer Police said:


> Kurt can't take a suplex (or snap suplex) anymore?




Or any bump that takes him off his feet for that matter.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

How is Miz not a world champ? Best mic skills on the roster. A smoking hot wife. A reality show. Stuck jobbing to 50 year old Shane.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Joe better just get dq'd versus Angle.
> 
> Then beat Angle's azz until Cena comes for the save.
> 
> I'm marking for Cena tonight btw! Don't give a fugg!




Me too bring me Big Match John tonight to wake this crowd up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe vs Punk on mic with no restrictions.

Please ma'am!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Scott Steiner should host WM next year and just cut promos all night and troll the roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Scott Steiner should host WM next year and just cut promos all night and troll the roster.




As long as he main events against Hogan too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Missed one....



Ambrose Girl said:


> I love it when Heyman gets embarassed, so I greatly enjoyed that :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110363415514472448


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe with that TNA headbutt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle is takin' some pretty serious bumps.

Low key...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What an amazing RTWM this has been. :brock4


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Scott Steiner should host WM next year and just cut promos all night and troll the roster.


I could watch that for 8 hours.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Batista facing Triple H for his final match ever, Austin faced The Rock in his final match, HBK faced Taker in his final math...er yeah i'm gonna pretend that tag match never happened. And Kurt is facing Baron fucking Corbin in his last match ever, yeah that sounds good don't it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's almost like Kurt wrestles in slow motion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Batista facing Triple H for his final match ever, Austin faced The Rock in his final match, HBK faced Taker in his final math...er yeah i'm gonna pretend that tag match never happened. And Kurt is facing Baron fucking Corbin in his last match ever, yeah that sounds good don't it?




He will be facing John Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

finalnight said:


> They don't do skits, they only do weekend update and the behind the scenes writing. They took over after Tina Fey and Amy Poehler left. With that said, they still are shit at doing even that job.


What an act to follow.

Tina Fey is excellent. 

Not a surprise even the recent skits are not that funny and if they are writing them then yes, they aren't very good. 

The punchlines are so obvious and forced and even a good comedian struggles to make the material work, the way they look towards the camera like 'you were supposed to laugh here' is painful. Lucky it's an American show, you can't get away with that forever in other countries. 

and i say that having sat in audiences for tv shows being forced to laugh at jokes and sitting through many retakes just so the joke looks good on the tv edit of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's depressing to see Kurt in this state. He was one of the best wrestlers ever, in his prime. Now he can barley do anything.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crossfit Jesus has risen!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Watching Kurt run the ropes is like watching a Day 1 Tough Enough contestant run it for the first time.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

A “missile drop kick” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still Samoa Job


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe jobbing to old man Kurt.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe getting punked.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joe doing his utmost best to carry Angle here.

And he loses.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> He will be facing John Cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol give it up, that aint happening, its Angle vs Corbin, WWE even said they think the heat for Corbin being his final opponent is good for him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Joe. You don’t deserve this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everybody knows why Joe lost.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

falconfan13 said:


> Funny thing is i am the complete opposite i love his cowardly heel work and im ok with his face work he is doing now but i can't stand his Shield work for the most part and don't think he is that great in a group unless they are his cronies.


2015 Rollins and The Authority made me turn off RAW for 3 Years. I HATED that period so much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A beaten down, 50 year old Kurt beat Joe clean... Jesus christ.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i expected a run in during the gauntlet against Kofi, and yet they let Joe lose clean as a whistle to him. So i expect nothing different here, he'll lose clean to Angle no doubt in my mind.


...and Joe gets pinned again. :ha


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe desperately needs out of this garbage company. 

Just sad.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kurt still burying Joe. Not much has changed since 2006 :lmao


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> What an act to follow.
> 
> Tina Fey is excellent.
> 
> ...



I used to think Seth Meyers was horrible, but these guys make Seth look like Bill Murray.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why should anyone give a single fuck about Joe vs Rey at WM? Joe has now lost twice on tv in the last week, he's fucking buried.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

bradatar said:


> He will be facing John Cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see Corbin coming out, getting squashed by Cena and then Cena faces Kurt to end it on the right note and Corbin gets his heel moment too.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So is Joe the male version of the Riott Squad?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ten minute Trips promo woo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man Kurt is fuggin' gassed man.... it's like Trips wants him to die in the ring or somethin'...

Bitter bytch.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

And of course, no surprises here. This company has zero respect for Joe, it's sad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Please don't ramble on for 20 minutes Triple H, I want Dean vs Drew to actually get some time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HHH doesn't even look right in the leather jacket anymore.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H in his "gimme what I want!" clothes.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Samoa Joe getting a horrible build to mania considering he's the midcard champion.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Joe is the saddest booked heel of all time. I don't even know why he's a heel anymore, everyone just feels sorry for him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

HHH wearing a 15 year old leather jacket he dug out of a box in his garage.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m not usually one of those guys but Smackdown is a billion times better then RAW this Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh man time for Hunter to take it back to 2003 with a long winded promo and the eventual sudden INTENSITY again.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Really a Triple H promo now? Bring on the LMS match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Third hour with Rollins, Heyman, Angle, Joe, HHH and a last man standing match :lol

The hour with historically the LOWEST viewership fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

***Show of hands****Who here wishes clueless celebrity guests/hosts/dipshits would all just go away?? SNL? That show has been dead for 20+ years waiting for the doctor to call time of death.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> So is Joe the male version of the Riott Squad?


No he is the more talented version of Bray Wyatt while Wyatt is gone. Once Bray comes back joe will relenquish his place to go on to better things. Then Bray can get screwed over and squashed by people who have no reason doing so.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> ...and Joe gets pinned again. :ha


Yeah, just like i said. Joe is treated like utter shit, he's a champion and got his own singles match at WM and Vince gives no fucks about protecting him at all, he's just having him lose to everyone.

Which obviously means Rey is losing at WM, making Rey look like shit in the process cause he couldn't beat this guy everyone else beats.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista needs to close WM. Drax > Ronda


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incoming 15 minute Triple H promo...time for a break.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck right off with Joe eating a clean pin..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Maryse is the ultimate MILF.












Still lookin' good after having a baby girl.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I missed the whole Seth and Heyman bit, any good?


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Oh man time for Hunter to take it back to 2003 with a long winded promo and the eventual sudden INTENSITY again.


Sounds about right and the sad part about it is it will probably be one of the best segments on the show. HHH can still bring great promo's when need be they usually get good pops to this day.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> I missed the whole Seth and Heyman bit, any good?




No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Solf said:


> If Stone Cold was active in this era, he'd shut the fuck up and say "that bully" as much as Vince would want him to. Don't tell yourself stories.





patpat said:


> bro shut up, all their wrestlers are geek , that's not the shittiest thing to say lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> ***Show of hands****Who here wishes clueless celebrity guests/hosts/dipshits would all just go away?? SNL? That show has been dead for 20+ years waiting for the doctor to call time of death.




Belushi is rolling in his grave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> I missed the whole Seth and Heyman bit, any good?


Meh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny watching Triple H and Batista attempt to make this horrible storyline work and make sense.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Batista needs to close WM. Drax > Ronda


Gosh no it was bad enough seeing him force the Undertaker to go 30 minutes in Australia and less said about Crown Jewel the better. 

Him opening with Cena was fine though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

roblewis87 said:


> I missed the whole Seth and Heyman bit, any good?


Unless I'm forgetting a segment, best segment of the night. Woke up what was mostly a comatose crowd for the previous 2 hours.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> So is Joe the male version of the Riott Squad?


Joe doesn't lose as fast


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny watching Triple H and Batista attempt to make this horrible storyline work and make sense.




I fucking love both of them but I have no idea what this story is. Dave wants a match for no reason, Trips agreed bc Dave spit all over the place, the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Batista needs to close WM. Drax > Ronda


I only want the RAW Women's Title to close WM if Tommy Wiseau is the special guest referee or ring announcer.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LMS match is gonna be ten mins long lolol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god, he's rambling and hasn't even mentioned Batista yet :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Joe doesn't lose *as fast*


Because........


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Seriously though what is the point of being a champion at all? Joe's booking isn't any different as champion than he was before. Oh well. At least he looks good with the title on his shoulder.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why did they stop numbering Wrestlemanias?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HHH is trying to hard to be cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I'm doing the job for the envolpe" :HA


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good idea HHH. Start the promo about the women so you don't get booed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I'm doing the job for the envelope" shit like that would have got Hunter beat down in the 70s and he knows it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did HHH just say he was jobbing out to the envelope?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

HHH is so unlikable it's not even funny


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trips with corny ass jokes shut up can Batista just beat his ass bc this LMS match can’t happen with the time left. Just have a brawl now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHH is such a horrendous face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Why did they stop numbering Wrestlemanias?


Cause Vince woke up one day and decided that WM having a number bugged him. Same way him suddenly not liking the word belt and only wanting them to be called titles, same way he suddenly started hating the world WRESTLING. He just wakes up and decides these things bug him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Why did they stop numbering Wrestlemanias?


Vince thought it made Wrestlemania sound old and/or old-fashioned.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

There's no human being with better mic skills.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

HHH is great.. The only person to show any kind of a personality all night..

You are all just haters lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronda gave the green light to burying wrestling. HHH going all Kliq right now. D-von > HHH


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose about to job under a minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips is breaking kayfabe here and there and can't get a reaction when Seth just woke up a comatose crowd in the previous segment with his promo.

Juuuuuust saying.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The letter :lmao


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This feud is making the HHH v Sting build look like a symphony of design.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, WWE killed the crowd mics, this segment is dying that hard.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the Spice Girls reference :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trips is funnier than the SNL guys


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is so dumb. Batista kayfabe realized all this shit back in 2005. Batista/HHH was one of the better feuds of all time and was amazingly built and booked........in 05. This 2019 version is a complete embarrassment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose is gonna be buried in under 10 minutes with this stupid HHH promo still going on. No one cares, the feud is ruined already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, main event getting less than 15 minutes cos they'll squeeze in one more ad break


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They should swerve us and have Batista retire Trips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH's promo:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh the reaction if Cena cut a promo like this.

Yawn.

Awful.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ooooh big bad HHH with the deep voice now.
This is serious


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This will be the shortest Last Man Standing match in history won’t it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Really sucks we're going to get 10 minutes of the LMS match. This promo should have happened sooner.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So HHH is putting his career on the line?

I mean, we knew HHH was winning anyway. This is all still pointless.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’ll always be a HHH mark. (Still should have let Sting win though.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This has to be the worst/one of the worst RTWM's ever.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I knew that spice girls reference was coming.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHHs promo:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a build for a HHH mania match ladies in gentlemen. :lol

Piss poor excuse. No one cares about HHH career being on the line.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> This is so dumb. Batista kayfabe realized all this shit back in 2005. Batista/HHH was one of the better feuds of all time and was amazingly built and booked........in 05. This 2019 version is a complete embarrassment.


Exactly, Batista brought all that up in 2005 when he turned face, all that about Trips using him as protection to keep the wold title on him etc. They're just acting as if none of that ever happened and Batista is now just realizing what Triple H did.

Its sad they can't come up with anything new for their feud so they just gotta act like their original one in 2005 never happened and use all the stuff from that one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice. Dean to repeat job to end the night. Hopefully this is the write off like it should have the last time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

HHH hasn't been entertaining since Evolution disbanded.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

HHH promo was essentially feuding with himself and selling a stip via an envelope, not even via satellite.

Hillarious.

So obvious Trips is winning if it was ever a doubt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean seems like he's in a good mood, that's good to see at least


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

So with the remaining 15 minutes, is Drew about to run Ambrose over with a firetruck?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they're having a guy supppsedly leaving their company main event the show couple weeks before Mania??
:heston
:heston
:heston
:heston


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

yeah right. Triple H isn’t about to retire. He’ll be the 70 year old still trying to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Think Reigns is getting involved here to close the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean seems like he's in a good mood, that's good to see at least


He knows hes only got a couple of appearances left.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Another thing i can't stand, why is Renee some huge fan of Elias? he's a fucking heel, and insults the crowd every week, and shes a face commentator yet she praises him, it makes no fucking sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista vs HHH should have been more personal, with Batista trying to get HHH to make the match. Like Batista at HHH's house in bed with Steph, turns and looks into the camera, 'Do I have your attention now Hunter, HUHHHHH?"

:vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Dean will get some help from Roman here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This will be the shortest LMS ever


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Batista vs HHH should have been more personal, with Batista trying to get HHH to make the match. Like Batista at HHH's house in bed with Steph, turns and looks into the camera, 'Do I have your attention now Hunter, HUHHHHH?"
> 
> :vince$


Then Ric Flair walks out of the bathroom and yells WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

GET TO THE MATCH ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Remember when they had Dean sit in a chair in the middle of the ring to cut a "I'm leaving" promo, only to be interrupted and puched from behind by Nia Jax? Alrighty.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> So with the remaining 15 minutes, is Drew about to run Ambrose over with a firetruck?








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986065027990990848


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rey on Raw next week.

:lmao

This brand split.

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO they can't even turn on each ther? This womens triple threat feud fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They realise they have 10 minutes left, right?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So HHH is putting his career on the line?



Why have this be the stipulation? I mean HHH hardly wrestles now anyway. If HHH was still a full time wrestler that stipulation would be more impactful.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew vs Roman in a who gets a crowd reaction first wins match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I fucking love how Drew has to re put his hair in his face to come back out for the 2nd time tonight so he can do his hair flip yet again.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Brand Split my ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ADS AGAIN???????


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another commercial :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good time for commercial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The fuck was with Elias' promo and his money being stolen?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Last man standing matches are usually not my favorite..

Probably because 80% of the match is watching the ref count to 9 before they stand back up on their feet..

or in this case it is watching commericals.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe Big Dave wants Hunter to put his current career on the line (NXT, next boss). GOATista trying to save us from the future.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, the LMS match just started and they're going to commercial with 9 mins left.. What the fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW is ads! :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's potential last match and they waste most of it on adverts. Fuck this.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

:: Dean loses during the commercial break ::


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maybe Big Dave wants Hunter to put his current career on the line (NXT, next boss). GOATista trying to save us from the future.


Nah that idea would be giving this shit writing team too much credit, that idea of yours is way too good and logical for them to use it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I mean, you'd think Rollins and Reigns would just come out and attack McIntyre wouldn't you?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is Rey on Raw next week lol?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lex Luger Superbrawl Saturday promo > anything WWE has done in the last decade


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Commericals with like 7 mins left. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lex Luger Superbrawl Saturday promo > anything WWE has done in the last decade


"I DON'T KNOW!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

6 minutes. We have 6 minutes left. Jesus.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I mean, you'd think Rollins and Reigns would just come out and attack McIntyre wouldn't you?


I'm surprised they aren't doing a Joe vs Dean buried alive match and they both lose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Drew paint his hair black?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl is starting to sound like me and timing main events :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Why is Rey on Raw next week lol?


Kurt's last Raw match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

4 minutes lololol how are they this bad with time every week when SDL gets it perfect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know this RTWM is REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY bad when they're aren't even 100 pages in the RAW thread's. I mean, I hate complaining, but I'm just so pissed off with Vince and the creative.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

not watching but from what im reading RAW has been a drab shitshow.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Take that Dean, how dare you leave, whack whack whack 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

First time drew gets a response would be the first


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Drew paint his hair black?


I was thinking his beard looks 100% dyed. 

So perhaps!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Like I said you're putting the guy who's not going to be in the show The Road to WrestleMania on the main event LMAO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's had two main event matches in the last couple of weeks and he's leaving, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They have to be going over.. No way this shit ends in 2 mins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986065027990990848


I just realized....


















....almost. lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just snap Dean in half and be done with it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> I was thinking his beard looks 100% dyed.
> 
> So perhaps!


I thought that was a given. His hair is much darker than his first WWE run.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised Roman didn't come out tbh.

I think I preferred the last match they had, that one got more time and Dean got more offense in it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Dean has basically become Drew's personal job guy, nice.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What was the point of that? lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> First time drew gets a response would be the first


Thats why Taryn Terrell left him. He couldn't make her respond.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Graves and Cole lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

McIntyre standing tall the last 3 RAWs to close the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a borefest squash. Fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awful LMS... It had to be rushed, cause of time. Stop with all the goddamn commercials.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> McIntyre standing tall the last 3 RAWs to close the show




Just means the big dog is gonna eat at Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s all ads and WWE bragging about how great they are, with the occasional glimpse of a wrestling match now and again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These endings feel so abrupt ever since they cut off the overtime. They can't even fit this garbage in 3 hours without feeling rushed at the end.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> McIntyre standing tall the last 3 RAWs to close the show


Buildin' him up to MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

One of the worst raws in television history


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Buildin' him up to MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG




Bigger meal for the big dog to feast on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good ending. Means Dean is still leaving for AEW.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Possibly the worst LMS match to be shown on tv.

House level quality match to close Raw two weeks before Mania.

and one guy is apparently leaving in a matter of weeks. 

WHAT IS THE POINT.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

There was no point to that match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Raw is REALLY missing the overrun these days, they actually could have used it this week.

Also that ending was almost an exact replay of two weeks ago. Don't know why we needed to see it again tbh. I'm just glad I got to see Dean at all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Would things be different with Ambrose if he wasn't leaving? Doubt it.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

What a horrendous main event and potential send-off for Dean Ambrose (one of the best talents of the last 7 years).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Drew McIntyre/Roman Reigns segment + brawl

- Beth Phoenix wiping out Nia Jax and Tamina

- Seth Rollins/Paul Heyman segment

- Samoa Joe pre-match promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So how much of this 180 minutes of RAW is worth watching? It just started out here and I have the DVR running.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

compared to the Becky v Charlotte LMS that was pure trash haha. 

Is there some kind of evidence that an advert break in the middle of something means you stick around to the end because.

It really takes you out of the show and it's not entertaining. 

I liked it when the ads broke up the matches, now we get them in entrances, in promos and multiple times in matches, from a narrative perspective it makes no sense when one side is on top then after the ads apparently the opponent is dominating and they are in completely different places in the ring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Drew McIntyre/Roman Reigns segment + brawl
> 
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen, your 2019 ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA!!!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, your 2019 ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA!!!


What's crazy is that the talent is as good as it's ever been. 

but the booking, writing and creative is absolutely awful.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

can dean go to aew reform the four horsemen already? :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Would things be different with Ambrose if he wasn't leaving? Doubt it.


Lol he went from jobbing clean maybe once a year to guys like Lesnar in 2016 or Strowman in 2017. Beat Rollins clean at TLC a month before he told WWE he was leaving. Now since he told WWE he was leaving. He jobbed clean to Rollins, Ec3, Drew McIntyre four times(3 times clean) and Elias. With one roll up win vs EC3 who is jobbing to Tyler Breeze on main event. If you don't think things would be different for Ambrose. Well it goes against how he's been booked since 2014. Hes always been protected and rarely lost clean. If Dean wasn't leaving he's probably the one who's facing Reigns at Mania. Since they only turned Dean face again. Once he put in his notice and they knew Reigns was coming back for one last Shield reunion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They really put out a filler show for consecutive weeks when they're less than 2 weeks out from WM :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw is going to be death after the shake up, while on SD theres not enough time for anything.

One-way or another you're fucked. Best bet is looking elsewhere otherwise you're only going to end up becoming frustrated.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I knew that LMS match wasn't going to be all that with the time it had. If they would stop adding pointless segments to Raw, then maybe things that show promise would get more time. Seriously, Raw get THREE HOURS, yet Smackdown seems to get things wrapped up better in two. Not always, but still.

Also yawn at Ambrose losing to McIntyre again. I know Ambrose is on his way out, but enough already. They couldn't even have Reigns show up to get back at McIntyre for that low blow earlier? 

It'd be nice if this led to McIntyre beating Reigns at WrestleMania, instead of building McIntyre up just to make Reigns look strong in the end.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Batista vs HHH should have been more personal, with Batista trying to get HHH to make the match. Like Batista at HHH's house in bed with Steph, turns and looks into the camera, 'Do I have your attention now Hunter, HUHHHHH?"
> 
> :vince$


That’s what I REALLY hate about all of this. If this truly is Batista’s last match, then the “build” has been complete shit. This doesn’t feel personal at all and the fact that he’s probably only showing up 4 total times during this run is garbage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

McIntyre closing Raw's like a baws!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> So how much of this 180 minutes of RAW is worth watching? It just started out here and I have the DVR running.


Just skip it man. Nothing worth your time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cena is smart for staying away from WWE. He'll do what Rock did and make sure he's a bonafide star in Hollywood before he comes back to this dump.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> McIntyre closing Raw's like a baws!


I'm sorry but this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Still so weird seeing an old buddy of mine getting beat up by Ronda. I'm happy for him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's an idea. 

Sometime during the shake-up, Roman and Drew are in the ring together.

Vince comes out and it looks like he's about to put Reigns over as the FOTC, but then SWERVE!

He reminds everyone McIntyre was the one he personally chose and he is in fact the face of the future.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Donnie said:


> They really put out a filler show for consecutive weeks when they're less than 2 weeks out from WM :lol


I'm still laughing that we've yet to have an official WWE Championship match for the card. Vince is so out of touch, I wouldn't be surprised if he made Bryan/Kingston official at the actual event. He'll just troll us with two more weeks of jerking Kofi around.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I know it has nothing specific to do with this episode...but wish they kept that post-game type show on the network after RAW and SD that did for awhile. Always enjoyed going to bed with that on...*sigh*


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That’s what I REALLY hate about all of this. If this truly is Batista’s last match, then the “build” has been complete shit. This doesn’t feel personal at all and the fact that he’s probably only showing up 4 total times during this run is garbage.


Might be worse than his 2014 return


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

This ONE gif sums up anther LACKLUSTER Raw on the Road 2 WM, but also the ENTIRE creative FUMBLE that encapsulate this years card #WWELogic at it's finest......................

A "Beat the Clock" challenge WHEN NOTHING IS ON THE LINE


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

This Raw was an absolute bore, the whole thing felt like filler and didn't further any storylines aside from making Reigns and McIntyre official and HHH cutting a good promo as usual. The buildup as well as match card to this Wrestlemania is probably the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Raw was atrocious. Thank God for DVR. Skipped most of the show


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m not sure which match I´d rather watch Reigns vs. McIntryre or Bob Holly vs. Billy Gunn vs. Al Snow 20 year anniversary WM rematch.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m not sure which match I´d rather watch Reigns vs. McIntryre or Bob Holly vs. Billy Gunn vs. Al Snow 20 year anniversary WM rematch.


Al Snow and Billy Gunn had a few entertaining moments in their careers at least.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Just came here, didn't read the results yet and certainly haven't watched a second of Raw:lol

Most people are saying Raw was horrible, most awful build, two weeks away from WM etc etc. :lmao

I'm not surprised!


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> They have attractive women feuding all the time, no one gives a fuck. Unless they have them do bra and panties matches or something sexually explicit no one will care, women need more than being hot to get over these days, you need a good character or being a good wrestler



If they have Liv and Alexa feud I think it would be a huge hit,

mark my words


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Drew McIntyre/Roman Reigns segment + brawl
> 
> ...


:brock4

Sounds like a must watch.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Beth Phoenix. Holy cow, she DESTROYED Tamina. Tamina didn't even have to sell that move - it sold itself.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

What an awful episode. I was watching in the UK so the product didn't exactly keep me awake, every time I'd drop off I'd be woken by a loud "OOOHHHH" from commentary.

Seriously, who signs this shit off??

Only positive was seeing The Man in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> :brock4
> 
> Sounds like a must watch.


Those highlights keep shrinking it seems. :lol

Can't wait for a "Highlights of Raw:" and it's just a blank space.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

If Dean is leaving why has he been in the Main Event of the Raws before Mania the past 2 weeks? Why not Rollins? Or even Strowman? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Magicman38 said:


> If Dean is leaving why has he been in the Main Event of the Raws before Mania the past 2 weeks? Why not Rollins? Or even Strowman? Makes no sense to me.


To be fair, it's more about Drew than him. He's literally been Drew's punching bag in both those main event matches.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What was the point of the Women's Beat the Clock Challenge again? I was lost at what was going on and why it was going on. The Champion usually never participate in this kind of challenge either. And it kinda made the Riott Squad look bad as a result. Speaking of bad, Finn Balor earns a Title opportunity by pinning Jinder Mahal in a handicap match that featured Lashley in it. We get it WWE. You want to protect Lashley in every means possible. I still know nothing about Aleister Black and Richochet and why they are tag teaming and beating the Revival in non-Title matches. Looks like Braun Stroman is going to be in another pointless segment at WM. This time, with the SNL guys. 

I enjoyed the Rollins/Heyman promo and the McIntrye/Reigns promo though. Good work from everyone here and Roman's lines were short and straight to the point so that was good. I didnt mind the Sasha Banks/Bayley, Natalya/Beth segment as it was effective and happy to see the original Hart Foundation be inducted into the Hall of Fame. I thought the Angle/Samoa Joe match was going to suck but it was decent. Triple H's promo was pretty good as well. Started off as a joke but got serious. Lol at that main event match though. The Dean Ambrose jobbing tour continues.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

If they can't get Revival/Richochet&Black on the card it should have been a storyline where they work with Usos/Hardyz who are in the same situation and just say "screw it, we demand a 4 way match with no titles, and watch us steal the show" and let one of the GMs book it.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

As a Ruby fan who chooses to live in hope, I believe she was "protected" (...by not tapping out in a few minutes...) because they have plans for her post-Mania.

In my probably-naive hopefulness next week in the 6 Woman Tag Ronda, Charlotte and Becky will fail to co-exist causing Becky to take a pin from Ruby then after Becky wins at Mania (and if there is truly a God... Ruby wins the battle royal) Ruby will have a legitimate claim to challenge for the title having pinned the champion the previous week initiating the epic Becky vs Ruby feud that finally makes good use of Ruby's in-ring and promo strengths.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> As a Ruby fan who chooses to live in hope, I believe she was "protected" (...by not tapping out in a few minutes...) because they have plans for her post-Mania.
> 
> In my probably-naive hopefulness next week in the 6 Woman Tag Ronda, Charlotte and Becky will fail to co-exist causing Becky to take a pin from Ruby then after Becky wins at Mania (and if there is truly a God... Ruby wins the battle royal) Ruby will have a legitimate claim to challenge for the title having pinned the champion the previous week initiating the epic Becky vs Ruby feud that finally makes good use of Ruby's in-ring and promo strengths.


The 3 women main eventing Mania ain't losing in the go home show, especially against 3 geeks, 2 of which were beaten in less than 90 seconds


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Brand Split my ass.


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> The 3 women main eventing Mania ain't losing in the go home show, especially against 3 geeks, 2 of which were beaten in less than 90 seconds


Does it make you happy to crush my spirit?


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I will say I did like Rollins/Heyman and Sasha and Bayley/Beth and Natalya segments. Both were very effective....and that’s it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So who did The Riott Squad tick off backstage to be constantly humiliated like this, jeez!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> So who did The Riott Squad tick off backstage to be constantly humiliated like this, jeez!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> Does it make you happy to crush my spirit?


Have you seen who is my favorite? I get my spirit crushed every day. I am just giving you an advice: Don't get your hopes up, because the dissapointment will be bigger


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

One of these days I'll maybe figure out what WWE's obsession with the Samoan Botch Machines are?* Because, well they suck to be blunt.* Also do we really NEED ANOTHER multi-title match?* Why couldn't it have just been Sasha/Bayley vs. Nattie/Beth?* And if you need another team, then The Riott Sqaud or The Sky Pirates would be much better than The Queen Mabels.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Have you seen who is my favorite? I get my spirit crushed every day. I am just giving you an advice: Don't get your hopes up, because the dissapointment will be bigger


For the record I will be forever grateful to them for being the sole feud Ruby has had in this company where she actually went over in the end. 

The worst is over (Elimination Chamber), it have to believe it gets better.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

An absolutely awful Raw, I can't get over how bad this build has been. Looking forward to SDL tonight, at least some of the build is worth watching (minus Kofi) >:I

On a side note, the complete destruction of Braun and his character is very hard to watch. He was a huge star for two solid years and all the popularity he had is pretty much gone..to no fault of his own. Depressing


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Brock said:


>


Fuck sake, TNA was brilliant back then.

Fucking dumbass Dixie going with Russo, Hogan and Bischoff.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Shaun_27 said:


> If they can't get Revival/Richochet&Black on the card it should have been a storyline where they work with Usos/Hardyz who are in the same situation and just say "screw it, we demand a 4 way match with no titles, and watch us steal the show" and let one of the GMs book it.


Yeah, they don’t give a shit about continuity or the tag divisions anyway, so they should have done something along those lines.

I probably would add Roode/Gable and The Bar or New Day and just put both tag titles on the line in a TLC match. The first team up the ladder wins the Raw titles, the second up wins the SD titles. There will probably be a rearrangement if talent after WM anyway, so why not?


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Fuck sake, TNA was brilliant back then.
> 
> Fucking dumbass Dixie going with Russo, Hogan and Bischoff.


Nah, I think that time around, Dixie was the cause of TNA's fall - she wasn't even paying guys for one thing, yet they were still showing up. Those three tried to save it. Will.. they didn't need Hogan. When they all left though, Dixie kept on doing her thing, and you know the rest.

Side note: If I had tons of money, I'd pay Beth to stay in the WWE on a regular basis.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watched with my inlaws last night as they're down visiting from Jersey. My mother in law goes "those are some BIG bitches" when Nia and Tamina interrupted that match. Her cheering on Beth to beat their asses was fun too. That was the apex of my sports entertainment last night.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i went to raw, and it was pretty awful. i think the highlight was probably beth phoenix lol. i've come to the realization that the only shows worth seeing live are the PPV's. i can watch promos just fine at home. just not enough time, or quality action in the ring on raw to warrant paying for a ticket. actually, i'd probably go to a smackdown still just because the roster is much better, but ppv's are where it's at.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I fell asleep watching RAW. It makes me even more sure that I've made the right decision in not paying for Mania tickets. If I go, they'll have to be given to me. I've always wanted to go to a WM and this one is so close to home but RAW feels so lifeless. I'm not sure what the purpose of the clock challenge was for Becky, Charlotte and Ronda. It came off like filler. 

I did like Roman/Drew and Beth Phoenix.

They've got to stop have Seth pandering so much but such is the life of a face. He should've gave Heyman a curbstomp on the stage. 

It's sad to see how much Braun's stock has fallen. He could be in a serious feud but is going back and forth with SNL stars. HHH's promos are so long winded. 

Joe needs a mega push. Granted, he's constantly losing but is so believable on the mic.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there anybody here left who can still watch these entire 3 hours? Like honestly what the fuck


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Raw is terrible.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Best RAW in a while, saw becky/ronda/charlotte segment and was able to turn it off right after instead of skipping through hoping for something I cared about. XP


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Crowd was decent last night, i sat behind the Mania sign. Elias came out after the show went off air and Seth beat him up


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Empress said:


> They've got to stop have Seth pandering so much but such is the life of a face. He should've gave Heyman a curbstomp on the stage.
> .


Seth gave Elias the stomp last night, plus I don't know how well someone like heyman would pull it off :mj4 he'd probably smack his face against the stage and get legit hurt


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> Seth gave Elias the stomp last night, plus I don't know how well someone like heyman would pull it off :mj4 he'd probably smack his face against the stage and get legit hurt


Yeah, Heyman would get hurt. Maybe Seth could just grab him or something and inject some energy into this feud and make it feel personal. If Mae Young could take a crazy bump, Heyman can take a shove.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Is there anybody here left who can still watch these entire 3 hours? Like honestly what the fuck


I can barely even get past the 1st hour because it's the same shit every week. Opening segment. Balor match. Elias. Boring tag team match.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Empress said:


> Yeah, Heyman would get hurt. Maybe Seth could just grab him or something and inject some energy into this feud and make it feel personal. If Mae Young could take a crazy bump, Heyman can take a shove.


Mae was a wrassler. Heyman would be like a worse off option than when Cole wrestled. I still to this day wonder how he didn't break something when Goldberg speared him before WM20

:kobelol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FrankenTodd said:


> Belushi is rolling in his grave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's been dead 30+ years. If he were alive and saw today's SNL, know what his reaction would be? Nothing. He would think he was watching a documentary about retards attempting comedy.


----------

